# Official Onsite 2022 Rate Discussion Thread



## keishashadow

Mod Mac said it best in one of the stickies here:

*“This is a very friendly forum and everyone is very welcomed to join in.  

The basic rule is we all play nice.”*

Please, do not dream of DIS  respecting the management by , as they kindly afford us a place to dwell & share our love of the parks.

This thread is specifically intended to be a home for general discussion pertaining to rates & availability at the onsite Universal resorts and, all that entails.

Whether you have a specific question, musings to share or just need general encouragement while you wait for a good rate to drop, this is your place to hang out. 


It is meant to supplement the “2022 Date & Rate Thread” sticky, that is specifically designed _not _as a conversational thread, only dates/rates are noted there.  Please, continue to share your rate information for inclusion there:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...date-rate-thread.3865267/page-2#post-63672366


----------



## macraven

Thank you Keishashadow for creating a home for all of us.

(I claim dibs on the room with a water view)


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Thank you Keishashadow for creating a home for all of us.
> 
> (I claim dibs on the room with a water view)


you deserve a sweet, suite!


----------



## patster734

Just got an APH rate for President Day week at SF (Feb 19 - 26).  I had a ST rate at the same hotel that I cancelled.  Saved over $300 for the whole week, although we downgraded our view for water view to standard view.


----------



## keishashadow

Pat that is well worth ‘the downgrade’ at SF IMO. Love that time frame in the area, Enjoy!


----------



## larry47591

Thank you.  Quick question can we get the annual pass holder link added to the post.  It’s nice to have a easy way of looking it up


----------



## weather_lady

Just to put it out there while it will still appear near the top:

APH rates are currently out through April 8, 2022.

Click here and enter your dates and party size to search for APH rates: https://reservations.universalorlando.com/ibe/default.aspx?hgID=641&nights=1&adults=2&promo=APH

My personal recommendation is to run the search once, and then bookmark your results page. Then all you have to do to re-run the search is click on that bookmarked link... a few dozen times a day, if you're obsessive like me.


----------



## keishashadow

If you happen to lose the above link, a quick Google “universal Orlando annual
Pass hotel rates” will get you to appropriate area


----------



## DisneyMom93

Hi,

HELP!
I saw this in another thread that is now closed:
"Going forward, all conversations regarding hotel rates are to be posted in the
Official On-site 2022 Rate Discussion Thread Sticky"

I don't know what a STICKY is! How do I find it? Thanks!!


----------



## keishashadow

DisneyMom93 said:


> I don't know what a STICKY is! How do I find it? Thanks!!


You’ve found it. Welcome home

sticky threads are the ones you see pinned for easy access. They are always located at the top of each forum


----------



## Ariel620

So is this thread where we will post if AP rates are seen for MAy and June?


----------



## keishashadow

Ariel620 said:


> So is this thread where we will post if AP rates are seen for MAy and June?


feel free to post all rate related information here along with general conversation

As in the past, the other related sticky, 2022 rate & date, will be updated as people report their booking information.


----------



## weather_lady

For anyone looking at President's Day week, I see some additional APH rates opened up at CBBR overnight, even for 2/20, which hadn't offered any for that date until today.


----------



## wmmoorejr

Dont know if they will throw it into the AP Rate bucket, but I just cancelled a 2 Queen Garden view at PBH for 3/1/22-3/5/22
Originally had it booked with the savy traveler discount, but was able to change my dates by one day and get a steal at HRH for 3/2/22 - 3/6/22, saved $475 with the AP rate


----------



## keishashadow

wmmoorejr said:


> Dont know if they will throw it into the AP Rate bucket


No idea how U operates there.  Supposedly, WDW does toss promo cancellations back in the pool?


----------



## Mish415

weather_lady said:


> Just to put it out there while it will still appear near the top:
> 
> APH rates are currently out through April 8, 2022.
> 
> Click here and enter your dates and party size to search for APH rates: https://reservations.universalorlando.com/ibe/default.aspx?hgID=641&nights=1&adults=2&promo=APH
> 
> My personal recommendation is to run the search once, and then bookmark your results page. Then all you have to do to re-run the search is click on that bookmarked link... a few dozen times a day, if you're obsessive like me.




Are they releasing them on a rolling basis? wasnt it only through March 8th or so the day they finally released AP rates?


----------



## lmstrong

I also do not know if they will release my dates back to the APH rate, but I'm about to cancel PBH, Club level 2 Queen room, which was a steal at $315.80/night. Feb. 15-18. So sad we can't go.


----------



## asuburbanman

What was the old AP rate for a Saturday in March in years past at RP. $415 is the cheapest I’ve found. That seems so high but I’m used to mid-week AP rates.


----------



## weather_lady

asuburbanman said:


> What was the old AP rate for a Saturday in March in years past at RP. $415 is the cheapest I’ve found. That seems so high but I’m used to mid-week AP rates.



Closest I can quote you is what we paid in April 2018, which was a water view 2 queen room at RPR for $249/night at the APH rate for a Saturday and Sunday.

There's no denying that the onsite rates have skyrocketed, across the board, for 2022. For example, the APH rate for a Hard Rock standard room over President's Day week in February 2018 was $304/night. This year, they're not offering any APH rates at Hard Rock for standard rooms for that week (at least, not that I've seen, checking 5+ times daily since the rates were extended), and rack rate for the same room is currently $624/weeknight and $644/weekend. Even if they offered an APH rate of 30% off, the average nightly price would be $430 -- a 40% price increase from 4 years ago for the same room, hotel, dates, and rate.


----------



## weather_lady

Mish415 said:


> Are they releasing them on a rolling basis? wasnt it only through March 8th or so the day they finally released AP rates?



They released APH room rates from February 18th through April 8th when the last batch came out. I believe it was around January 13th that they last extended them -- a day or so before this thread was started.


----------



## dez1978

weather_lady said:


> They released APH room rates from February 18th through April 8th when the last batch came out. I believe it was around January 13th that they last extended them -- a day or so before this thread was started.


so maybe my May dates will be in the next batch..  crossing fingers and toes


----------



## asuburbanman

Seems like the savy traveler rate is comparable to the old AP rates. Someone posted they got RP FOR $230 in September. Guess they want people on property longer and are jacking the rack rate up for shorter stays. Makes sense form a business perspective.


----------



## macraven

I haven’t seen a rate of $230 for RP yet for September 
Two weeks ago I booked my trip but the only discount I could find was the seasonal one at $364 weekdays, 
$389 weekends 
All are at pre tax price….. ugh 

I keep checking as can modify my booking if I can see a drop in deals and price


----------



## FinnsMom7

My current booking is for may 5 nights in a king suite at SF, which if I booked a reg king now would only be $70 cheaper. Will be interested to see what if any AP rate i can get to beat it


----------



## macraven

FinnsMom7 said:


> My current booking is for may 5 nights in a king suite at SF, which if I booked a reg king now would only be $70 cheaper. Will be interested to see what if any AP rate i can get to beat it



If you see an AP rate, pounce on it!
Hope you get lucky and can score the AP discount !


----------



## FinnsMom7

macraven said:


> If you see an AP rate, pounce on it!
> Hope you get lucky and can score the AP discount !


I actually hope I can move over to RP if the AP rate is worthwhile - otherwise for $290 a night in a King Suite I will just keep the SF booking.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

What is the savvy traveler rate?  Is there a required number of nights to get that rate?  We're staying 3 nights in June and while I have HRH booked at the seasonal rate as a backup, I REALLY am hoping for an AP rate to come out that brings that down.  Or any other discount that I could use.  Thanks!


----------



## patster734

magickingdomprincess said:


> What is the savvy traveler rate?  Is there a required number of nights to get that rate?  We're staying 3 nights in June and while I have HRH booked at the seasonal rate as a backup, I REALLY am hoping for an AP rate to come out that brings that down.  Or any other discount that I could use.  Thanks!



Yes, there is a minimum nights involved, which I believe is 3.  Also, staying longer results in cheaper daily rates.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

patster734 said:


> Yes, there is a minimum nights involved, which I believe is 3.  Also, staying longer results in cheaper daily rates.



Can it be booked through the windsurfers/AP link or do I need to go through the Universal website?  And I assume it's only offered sometimes, not automatically after 3 nights?


----------



## patster734

magickingdomprincess said:


> Can it be booked through the windsurfers/AP link or do I need to go through the Universal website?  And I assume it's only offered sometimes, not automatically after 3 nights?



I believe windsurfer is the official link.  If the AP rate isn’t available for all nights requested, then the Savvy Traveller rate will typically show if it is available for every night requested.  If that isn’t available, then rack rates will show.  If a hotel is completely missing from the listing, then the hotel is sold out for at least one of the nights requested.

All it was takes is for one night to be unavailable in the date range to cause the rate check to fail.  This is one of the reasons people book a split stay.  Unfortunately, Savvy Traveller can’t be applied to the combined stay length of a split stay.

Since Covid, it seems that there is a very high demand for onsite Universal hotels, resulting in very limited availability of both AP rates, Savvy Traveller rates, and rack rates, especially on the weekends.


----------



## PrincessJasmine88

Any idea when I will be able to see the AP rates for September at RPR? Should I go ahead and book and if the AP rate comes out, can I change it online to the other rate?


----------



## macraven

In past years, I have found ap rates released at the 3 months out period
A lot depends on what dates you have for your trip

the only discount I have found for my September stay is the seasonal rate for this year
I booked my stay with for 3 rd week of September a start

it’s not the best discount, but better than rack rate

Last year did September stay into October, my preferred room rate was close to $200 a night
(That was how it averaged out for a 10 night stay at RP)

This year SMSM (seasonal) rates are high
$364 weekdays, $389 weekends plus taxes …
My seasonal rate is not a deal but always a chance rate as will change this far out

Now if rates do not drop, I live with it
Money has never stopped me from attending HHN

Savvey traveler was not available when I booked my room
I keep an eye out for new rate info and would adjust my rate if possible.

Princess Jasmine… book your room if you can live with the rate
There will be many changes between now and September on room rates.

I booked early as my room is already booked
Still checking flights


----------



## PrincessJasmine88

Thanks!


----------



## magickingdomprincess

I always thought the Seasonal rate was the rack rate.  I guess I just assumed that because it was so high.  I guess it could be worse!


----------



## macraven

A 10% room rate discount is better than paying full rate


----------



## ajsamett

Not really a rate update, but it looks like the February promotion is no longer listed as the promo. It's been switched to the current dates (till April 7th)


----------



## macraven

ajsamett said:


> Not really a rate update, but it looks like the February promotion is no longer listed as the promo. It's been switched to the current dates (till April 7th)


I saw that and I called the number at Loews to ask about it today

I was told some changes will be happening

I did my room booking last month but my stay is not until September
No promotions are out for my dates yet
I booked in January for my sept stay but the prices were high
Already booked for the fall for my room but if prices drop in September, I’ll have my rate modified if room quotas don’t fill up the rooms

did have to do that one year


I usually book my hotel Room at 3 months out
This year I secured my room reservation much earlier
Hopefully room rates will have a wider range of rooms available in the fall

time will tell


----------



## keishashadow

magickingdomprincess said:


> I always thought the Seasonal rate was the rack rate.  I guess I just assumed that because it was so high.  I guess it could be worse!


Same

i thought in $ ascending order:

*seasonal (i.e. rack)
*savvy traveler (which replaced the old SMSM rate Classification)
*Limited, potential promo rates that are specific to property/dates (email or website offerings)
*APH

JMHO so many of us do have seasonal trips that are etched in stone every year.  

If the other rates are going the way of the dinosaurs, had mused I’d love to see Loews consider offering a discounted, Non-Refundable or modification ability option as their ‘best rate’.   Not necessarily the sort where you prepay the entire trip tho…forfeit of the initial deposit type.

that said, I’m finding the rates so outlandish for normal trip on weekend dates surrounding 4th of July, seriously considering that portion of our split trip at the beach.


----------



## dez1978

So I'm 95 days out.  Tips on stalking for AP rates?  I've never done this before for universal.  I do just randomly check a couple times a week, but I feel like that isn't enough.


----------



## keishashadow

Dez1978 - Check daily, early AMs have tended to be drop times for dates I’ve followed.  

Hopefully, people will post ASAP here when they see any new rate info released.


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

Still nothing for April 7 onward and the seasonal rate on my 2 Queen room is now $839! I've never even paid that much at WDW apart from one time when we booked a 1 bedroom villa for 2 nights. We're less than 2 months out at this point so it feels unlikely that there will be APH rates for those weeks around Easter, but the resort isn't sold out yet, so who knows. But it seems like with this new elevated "base" rate, that the APH won't be less than the Savvy Traveler one we already have.


----------



## ultimatefans

APH rates are now available for late April - very limited though


----------



## ajsamett

They have it individually for all days of my trip, but when I try to book together, it doesn't show. Can I call to get the 2 merged?


----------



## FinnsMom7

They are out for my mid May dates but slim pickings.  My ST king suite at SF was under $300 a night, nothing on AP is even close.


----------



## ajsamett

Upon further inspection, it's 2 slightly different rooms. Isn't there a number to call to get the discount added? (Dumb difference between interior and exterior rooms)


----------



## dez1978

Whats the best easiest way to change dates?  Can I modify online?  or do I have to call


----------



## larry47591

dez1978 said:


> Whats the best easiest way to change dates?  Can I modify online?  or do I have to call


Probably better off rebooking and canceling your old reservation.

looks like it goes till June 3rd. Of course we are there June 8th so have to wait a bit longer.


----------



## Ariel620

It looks like the AP rates are out up until June 2.  I need later in June, so I will keep checking.


----------



## dez1978

No luck for my May dates unless I break it up and change resorts every day and thats too time consuming


----------



## larry47591

dez1978 said:


> No luck for my May dates unless I break it up and change resorts every day and thats too time consuming



Just keep checking everyday.  You might get lucky


----------



## FinnsMom7

dez1978 said:


> No luck for my May dates unless I break it up and change resorts every day and thats too time consuming


Def keep checking, last Nov I was able to score RPR randomly one morning when I decided just to check.


----------



## georgina

I grabbed an AP rate for my mid-May dates at CBBR, but it is a poolside room so only about $20 a night cheaper than the standard rate I had. I will keep checking for a standard room as I know rates roll out gradually. Nothing yet for any of the EP hotels.


----------



## georgina

ajsamett said:


> Upon further inspection, it's 2 slightly different rooms. Isn't there a number to call to get the discount added? (Dumb difference between interior and exterior rooms)


If you are talking about suites at CBBR, the interior and exterior suites are in completely different buildings, so I would think not. It does pay to keep checking, as the discounts don't all show up at once.


----------



## ajsamett

georgina said:


> If you are talking about suites at CBBR, the interior and exterior suites are in completely different buildings, so I would think not. It does pay to keep checking, as the discounts don't all show up at once.


I am talking CBBR . I am thinking I'll book one night now, and go from there. Has anyone had any luck calling to get discounts on other rooms? I'm also considering booking the other night at the standard rate and calling to join the two. (Or maybe holding out hope for an EP room to make it worth the room change)


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

Wow, just checked my dates and only 1 and 2 bedroom suites left at PBH, same for RP. Wonder what the rates were for regular rooms before they sold out, or maybe they even sold out before they released APH rates on those rooms. Glad I didn't wait.


----------



## kkendle

I have a room for 1 night at Royal Pacific late April for 4 people and the APH rate is not available.  There was APH rate for Portofino which saved me about $100 so I also booked that and will keep watching I guess.  1 night for 4 people at $448.88 with discount is still expensive.


----------



## Nabas

ofcabbagesandkings said:


> Wow, just checked my dates and only 1 and 2 bedroom suites left at PBH, same for RP. Wonder what the rates were for regular rooms before they sold out, or maybe they even sold out before they released APH rates on those rooms. Glad I didn't wait.


The AP rate webpage tends to show only AP discounted rates (if those are available).  This does not mean these are the only rooms available.  It only means the room you want is not available for an AP discount.

For example, this is what the APH webpage shows for April 24:



Conversely, this is the availability on the general public webpage for the same day:



The important point to remember is that Universal changes what is available for the AP rate daily, so keep checking.


----------



## dmetcalfrn

Few new APH rates showing for mid April this evening. Did not see anything for EP resorts.


----------



## macraven

Thanks for sharing this!
I’m still waiting for more info for September AP
availability


----------



## keishashadow

dez1978 said:


> Whats the best easiest way to change dates?  Can I modify online?  or do I have to call


easy to modify things online, or call if you are so inclined


ajsamett said:


> Has anyone had any luck calling to get discounts on other rooms?


are you asking if calling affords different inventory?  That answer is No. As with WDW they see the same inventory


Nabas said:


> The important point to remember is that Universal changes what is available for the AP rate daily, so keep checking.


true, it can change.  My thots, any changes in rate availability/pricing is generally a result of cancelled reservations going back into inventory. 

additional AP rates appear to be coming out more short term & exponentially higher  
*
It is nice to read there that  AP rates are finally popping up thru early June, just need to see more of them!*


----------



## dez1978

keishashadow said:


> easy to modify things online, or call if you are so inclined
> 
> are you asking if calling affords different inventory?  That answer is No. As with WDW they see the same inventory
> 
> true, it can change.  My thots, any changes in rate availability/pricing is generally a result of cancelled reservations going back into inventory.
> 
> additional AP rates appear to be coming out more short term & exponentially higher
> 
> *It is nice to read there that  AP rates are finally popping up thru early June, just need to see more of them!*


Where do I modify online? The only place I see when in click on it it goes to a page and tells me to call


----------



## keishashadow

Dez -Sorry, don’t have current reservation to reconstruct. Should be a link in your confirmation, make sure to not  cancel it outright tho


----------



## TNKim

When a Savvy Traveler rate is not offered, are more rooms ever released at that rate? I wrote down prices and when I finally made a decision to book, all available rooms in the room category I need is at the Seasonal rate.


----------



## ajsamett

Rates can come and go. Also if someone books at a rate and cancels, it will probably come back so you never know!


----------



## MattUL

Crossing my fingers for a rate from June 5-10 soon


----------



## macraven

There was a past time that UO released new room bookings 3 months out for room booking

Have not looked at this thread to check if same pattern still happens


----------



## dez1978

Anyone else obsessively checking hoping to catch some miracle rates? lol.  I suppse the rate I got (booking 8 months ago) is a huge discount compared to rack rates now, but I keep hoping I'll stumble across something for may 21-25.  We have HRH booked but I'd be fine at any of the 3 EP hotels.  The reate I got was avg 402/night for a deluxe queen.  Now it's 527.  I check once or twice a day, but so far nothing.


----------



## TravelPlanner72

dez1978 said:


> Anyone else obsessively checking hoping to catch some miracle rates? lol.  I suppse the rate I got (booking 8 months ago) is a huge discount compared to rack rates now, but I keep hoping I'll stumble across something for may 21-25.  We have HRH booked but I'd be fine at any of the 3 EP hotels.  The reate I got was avg 402/night for a deluxe queen.  Now it's 527.  I check once or twice a day, but so far nothing.


I am, and was quite disappointed to see that even the Seasonal Rate increased. Fortunately, I book our room before the increase, but still not the direction I was hoping to see prices go. I'm losing all hope that we'll get anything less $$ that what we've already booked.
First time visitor to Universal, and with these prices, likely my last!


----------



## TNKim

dez1978 said:


> Anyone else obsessively checking hoping to catch some miracle rates? lol.  I suppse the rate I got (booking 8 months ago) is a huge discount compared to rack rates now, but I keep hoping I'll stumble across something for may 21-25.  We have HRH booked but I'd be fine at any of the 3 EP hotels.  The reate I got was avg 402/night for a deluxe queen.  Now it's 527.  I check once or twice a day, but so far nothing.



Yes, I’m looking for any Portofino Club 2 Queen room discount for May 29-June 4. Even a Savvy rate would be much appreciated but would love an AP discount released for our week.


----------



## policycobb

I booked for fall break , October 2-7 a Savvy Traveler Rate at Portofino for a Club 2 Queen Room $479.25.  Three days later, realized fall break is October 9-14 and there is no Savvy Traveler Rate.  The room is now $639.  I can't justify that price difference.  I know October is still pretty far out but I am checking prices many times a day.  I am watching Royal Pacific, $429 Standard or $454 Water View.  Do have season passes.


----------



## Jiminyfan2020

I’m looking for the end of August. Last year in August I saw our dates for this August at $262 PBH. I should have reserved right away, but I didn’t. Week after it went to $320. Last year in February for my dates in August (2021 we had to cancel) the rates were at $249 for RP. Right now they’re at $389 for the same dates  August 2022. I’m really hoping for a discount as well. I feel like I’m checking constantly.


----------



## senoragilbert

Definitely still stalking here! We have a group of 15 in 4 rooms at RPR, 28 May. $514 was the lowest by the time we pulled the trigger. Wanted 2 nights but at that price it's going to be cheap-and-cheerful and a 6am check in on the 28th!


----------



## Nabas

We booked an annual pass rate for end of April at the Hard Rock.

We’re ready to book another for this upcoming weekend if they offer that again.  Almost a week ago, it was $359 for next Friday.  We were caught off card by that.  By the time we finished discussing, it was back to $509.


----------



## dez1978

Nabas said:


> We booked an annual pass rate for end of April at the Hard Rock.
> 
> We’re ready to book another for this upcoming weekend if they offer that again.  Almost a week ago, it was $359 for next Friday.  We were caught off card by that.  By the time we finished discussing, it was back to $509.


What was it for the end of april if you don't mind me asking?  I can't manage to catch one at all lol


----------



## Nabas

dez1978 said:


> What was it for the end of april if you don't mind me asking?  I can't manage to catch one at all lol


$304/night for a Hard Rock Garden View room.  We booked it on the morning of the first day it was offered.  I haven’t seen it since.


----------



## TNKim

Nabas said:


> We booked an annual pass rate for end of April at the Hard Rock.
> 
> We’re ready to book another for this upcoming weekend if they offer that again.  Almost a week ago, it was $359 for next Friday.  We were caught off card by that.  By the time we finished discussing, it was back to $509.


Yeah, same happened to me. I lucked up on a Savvy Traveler rate for a Club 2 Queen room at Portofino for end of May for 6 nights at a great price Before I could send the info to family, the next morning it was gone. Same week for same room at Seasonal rate was over $1200 more. I was thoroughly ticked at myself for not just making a decision myself.  I went ahead and booked the room at the higher rate, and anxiously hoping for an AP discount to be released or even the Savvy Traveler rate. The only AP discount now available for Portofino for the same dates is for a $2000 a night suite.


----------



## FinnsMom7

I booked months ago and snagged a ST rate for a king suite at SF - we now have to change our trip around and there is NOTHING even close to that rate - yesterday an AP rate for a pool view King popped up, by the time I got off my work call to ask the hubby it was gone - I should have just booked it because now only room even available is kid suite... I may have checked 15 times today


----------



## ajsamett

Looks like thing just updated! Seeming things for mid-April


----------



## mamamelody2

Looks like AP rates are up through June 2.
We got CBBR for the week, but wanted a couple single nights at a deluxe for the EPs. I was only able to get May 30 at $329 for PBH. Tried for 5/28, 5/29, 5/31, 6/1, 6/2, 6/3 as well to see what they had. Cheapest was 6/3 for a suite at PBH at $604. Those prices don't include tax. Some of the nights said RPR was available at $384, or HRH at $444, but when I clicked, the only thing available was suites. I'm going to keep stalking. Maybe I can get an AP rate for 6/3 when they pop up. I hope so, but if not, we'll deal with only 2 days of EP.


----------



## georgina

Still very sparse for my mid-week May dates. None of the EP resorts ever showed up with AP rates, even SF is more than RPR right now, but all they have at SF is a kids suite and RPR has water view 2 Queen rooms. Sounds like it's going to be busy! I arrive on a Tuesday and leave on Saturday, if I took out the Friday night stay I could get standard room at CBBR with AP, but I don't feel like changing resorts for the savings.


----------



## TNKim

mamamelody2 said:


> Looks like AP rates are up through June 2.
> We got CBBR for the week, but wanted a couple single nights at a deluxe for the EPs. I was only able to get May 30 at $329 for PBH. Tried for 5/28, 5/29, 5/31, 6/1, 6/2, 6/3 as well to see what they had. Cheapest was 6/3 for a suite at PBH at $604. Those prices don't include tax. Some of the nights said RPR was available at $384, or HRH at $444, but when I clicked, the only thing available was suites. I'm going to keep stalking. Maybe I can get an AP rate for 6/3 when they pop up. I hope so, but if not, we'll deal with only 2 days of EP.


I’m looking for the same week at PBR. Please post if you see availability.


----------



## Dawn Peterson

mamamelody2 said:


> Looks like AP rates are up through June 2.
> We got CBBR for the week, but wanted a couple single nights at a deluxe for the EPs. I was only able to get May 30 at $329 for PBH. Tried for 5/28, 5/29, 5/31, 6/1, 6/2, 6/3 as well to see what they had. Cheapest was 6/3 for a suite at PBH at $604. Those prices don't include tax. Some of the nights said RPR was available at $384, or HRH at $444, but when I clicked, the only thing available was suites. I'm going to keep stalking. Maybe I can get an AP rate for 6/3 when they pop up. I hope so, but if not, we'll deal with only 2 days of EP.



I feel your pain.  Since I couldn’t grab AP rate for the top 3 hotels I booked one of those RPR rack rates for the Saturday and the AP rate at SF.   2 days of express pass will help I think.


----------



## mamamelody2

So I kept checking, and 6/1 and 6/2 would show up as $384 AP rate at RPR but when I clicked the cheapest was $745, and HRH at $444, but when I clicked the cheapest was $1600+ for a suite. Ow. This is on my Chromebook. I tried the whole week (5/28-6/5)  at RPR  which came up $467 average nightly cost. When I looked at the nightly cost, 3/1 and 3/2 were $384 but that would not show up for individual nights.
I decided to try it on my phone instead. The individual night price came up, so I got RPR 6/1 for $384. 
SO, I now have CBBR for 5/28-6/5, for $197/night, family suite, interior entry, along with PBH for $329 5/30, and RPR for $384 6/1. I'm happy with that.

Anyway, if rates aren't showing up that you like, it's worth trying a different device.


----------



## mamamelody2

TNKim said:


> I’m looking for the same week at PBR. Please post if you see availability.



I don't know if you're looking for the whole week, or individual days, or how many people you have, but I see garden view King rooms at $325 for the nights of 5/30, 5/31, 6/1, and 6/2. Those rooms sleep 3.


----------



## TNKim

mamamelody2 said:


> I don't know if you're looking for the whole week, or individual days, or how many people you have, but I see garden view King rooms at $325 for the nights of 5/30, 5/31, 6/1, and 6/2. Those rooms sleep 3.


We have 4 & are looking at a Club 2 Queen room. We could go to a Deluxe 2 Queen if  available & cheaper.


----------



## FinnsMom7

After we switched our trip around I just grabbed an AP rate for Aventura for the 4 nights - today I was able to snag 1 night for RPR for $342 smack in the middle so more a grab for EP only deal - if I can't get the other nights I will likely just forget about it. We are rarely in the room and on our first visit found Aventura to be enjoyable - starbucks in the lobby and a quick walk to SF worked well.


----------



## Momw/aplan

If anyone has been hoping to snag an AP rate for a Garden View King room at PBH for 3-nights (check in Sun March 20 and check out Wed March 23), I’ll be canceling our AP reservation for those dates today.

I’ll wait a few hours to give anyone on here a chance to see this post first. If these are dates you want, let me know! I’ll check back here to give a heads up right before canceling. Idk for sure they’ll immediately release the room back out as an AP rate (or at all), but just in case, it might give you a good opportunity to scoop it up!

My husband and I had booked the room for just the two of us, but then our son was able to arrange his college spring break plans to join us (yay!), but was only available later that same week. I booked a new reservation for a 2-queen for Tuesday-Friday (March 22-25) instead, but unfortunately was only able to get a horrifying expensive rack rate. I’m still refreshing constantly in hopes an AP rate opens up for our new dates, and held onto the original booking until son’s plans were more solid, but I’ve finally reached the point we’re ready to cancel those original dates now.

So anyway, let me know if there is a specific time today you’d like me to cancel the original AP room if you’d like to try to snag it when it hits the system!


----------



## MattUL

Has AP rates opened up for June 8-12 time period yet ?


----------



## KandyM

Hi,
Our last visit was in Feb 2020, the before times lol.  We had APH rates at Royal Pacific for that trip.  Is the information in the first post on this thread about how to search for APH rates still all valid?  I feel like I never see where to plug in the APH code.  Or possibly that is because no APH rates are out yet?  We are looking at July.

Everything looks so different to me on the Lowes site and the universal hotels link from their page, compared to 2019 when I last booked.


----------



## georgina

MattUL said:


> Has AP rates opened up for June 8-12 time period yet ?



I haven't seen any.



KandyM said:


> Hi,
> Our last visit was in Feb 2020, the before times lol.  We had APH rates at Royal Pacific for that trip.  Is the information in the first post on this thread about how to search for APH rates still all valid?  I feel like I never see where to plug in the APH code.  Or possibly that is because no APH rates are out yet?  We are looking at July.
> 
> Everything looks so different to me on the Lowes site and the universal hotels link from their page, compared to 2019 when I last booked.


This is the link I use to check for AP rates (from the 1st page of the closed AP thread) No need to enter a code anywhere on this one. No July rates out yet.

https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/d...hildren=0&promo=aph&iata=&group=&hotels=&ada=


----------



## dez1978

Man, I just cannot seem to get lucky for our may trip.  I mean, I have rooms, but I'm mad about what I'm paying lol


----------



## senoragilbert

dez1978 said:


> Man, I just cannot seem to get lucky for our may trip.  I mean, I have rooms, but I'm mad about what I'm paying lol


I agree, but demand is really high, and not just in Orlando. I'm trying to remember that and be thankful that we can still afford to go even if the prices are a little higher.


----------



## dez1978

senoragilbert said:


> I agree, but demand is really high, and not just in Orlando. I'm trying to remember that and be thankful that we can still afford to go even if the prices are a little higher.


I know, and I'm thankful that I booked back in aug for a trip in may. My rooms would be much more expensive if booked now.  But My dumb self assumed I'd be able to get an ap rate relatively easily from watching these threads the last 3 years ( which yeah, I know, that was a stupid assumption) but my savings skills and ability to find these things is usually on point lol.  Like Universal just said lol, watch this!


----------



## georgina

It is crazy, it actually was much easier to find them in the before times. When I looked at June rates just now, weeknight rates were over $600/nt at the EP resorts!


----------



## dancergirlsmom

I've been watching rates daily for the end of July/early August.  I have already made the reservation at RPH but really am hoping for an AP rate.  Last AP rate I have seen was for June 2.  Nothing after that.


----------



## dez1978

georgina said:


> It is crazy, it actually was much easier to find them in the before times. When I looked at June rates just now, weeknight rates were over $600/nt at the EP resorts!


Lol, the before times is what I call it too.  The end of Feb 2020 had some non covid related horribleness that happened in our family so anytime we are talking about before that or before covid we say the before times.


----------



## keishashadow

georgina said:


> It is crazy, it actually was much easier to find them in the before times. When I looked at June rates just now, weeknight rates were over $600/nt at the EP resorts!


Obviously, much higher, whether a combo of less rooms available to book (not sure if open back up to full occupancy yet re staffing issues) or there’s still that much pent up demand is the question as to why the rates are so high.

I’m guessing the latter.  If so, things will then normalize once folks get that festering travel bug out of their systems.

Sure, doesn’t make it go down any easier, now.


----------



## Nabas

dancergirlsmom said:


> I've been watching rates daily for the end of July/early August.  I have already made the reservation at RPH but really am hoping for an AP rate.  Last AP rate I have seen was for June 2.  Nothing after that.


It's still too early for an APH rate for late July or early August.  Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## PrincessJasmine88

I booked a room at RPR for early September, if they come out with an AP discount can I go in and update my existing reservation or do I need book a new one and cancel the old one?


----------



## Skippyboo

PrincessJasmine88 said:


> I booked a room at RPR for early September, if they come out with an AP discount can I go in and update my existing reservation or do I need book a new one and cancel the old one?


Probably easier to book new reservation and then cancel previous one.


----------



## macraven

Either way you can book a new reservation and then cancel your previous booking if you are not in a pinch to get a refund on your original booking.

Last time I went that route, it took close to 3 weeks for my refund on the original booking

My reservation is September but later in the month.
No idea if any AP rates will be out for my time period as all I can find are the higher end suites are bookable now

People do make and cancel reservations frequently so it’s always possible to get an AP deal when they pop up


----------



## keishashadow

PrincessJasmine88 said:


> I booked a room at RPR for early September, if they come out with an AP discount can I go in and update my existing reservation or do I need book a new one and cancel the old one?


It’s been some time since I’ve modified a res. Not sure if capability is still there or not.  

as long as staying at same resort, easy to call & modify with no need to redeposit


----------



## lisam70

Just saw HRH has some availability last week of April std rooms for $304


----------



## Jiminyfan2020

lisam70 said:


> Just saw HRH has some availability last week of April std rooms for $304


Just saw May 16-19 at $304 as well HRH


----------



## Dawn Peterson

I decided to take a risk on HR Future Rock Star Suite May 14-17 for $535 a night.  That feels like a lot of money if the construction interferes but it has been our favorite hotel.


----------



## keishashadow

Dawn Peterson said:


> I decided to take a risk on HR Future Rock Star Suite May 14-17 for $535 a night.  That feels like a lot of money if the construction interferes but it has been our favorite hotel.


Not familiar with suite pricing there  

have been seeing $350 - $600 a night for standard rooms many dates.

 Is that Rack or AP?


----------



## Ariel620

Can I book 2 rooms at the AP rate?  We are a party of 7.  There are 4 of us in my family that have an AP.  But officially all 4 of us will be staying the one room.  The 3 that don't have AP will be in the other room.  Is it allowed for me to book 2 rooms for all 7 of us?  Can I just assign myself to both rooms (and never enter the other one)?


----------



## FinnsMom7

I had an AP rate for Aventura and then was able to snag $321.50 per night at HRH so took the plunge and booked it.  As much as I wasn't worried about having EP or not, now that we will I hope to get more resort/pool time in.  First stay at HRH - never even explored the property so super excited!


----------



## macraven

Ariel620 said:


> Can I book 2 rooms at the AP rate?  We are a party of 7.  There are 4 of us in my family that have an AP.  But officially all 4 of us will be staying the one room.  The 3 that don't have AP will be in the other room.  Is it allowed for me to book 2 rooms for all 7 of us?  Can I just assign myself to both rooms (and never enter the other one)?


Easy way to handle this is to have one in your group ( who all have an AP), book as the lead for the group of 3

Best to call UO for current official policy
Things change over the years on policy and procedures and I don’t want to steer you wrong


----------



## macraven

FinnsMom7 said:


> I had an AP rate for Aventura and then was able to snag $321.50 per night at HRH so took the plunge and booked it.  As much as I wasn't worried about having EP or not, now that we will I hope to get more resort/pool time in.  First stay at HRH - never even explored the property so super excited!



Great price for HRH !


----------



## lisam70

Ariel620 said:


> Can I book 2 rooms at the AP rate?  We are a party of 7.  There are 4 of us in my family that have an AP.  But officially all 4 of us will be staying the one room.  The 3 that don't have AP will be in the other room.  Is it allowed for me to book 2 rooms for all 7 of us?  Can I just assign myself to both rooms (and never enter the other one)?


I booked two rooms in my name at CB back in Sept at AP rate. They never questioned or even asked to see my AP. Probably will not be a problem at all especially since you do have others there with an AP.


----------



## jasongrimme

FinnsMom7 said:


> I had an AP rate for Aventura and then was able to snag $321.50 per night at HRH so took the plunge and booked it.  As much as I wasn't worried about having EP or not, now that we will I hope to get more resort/pool time in.  First stay at HRH - never even explored the property so super excited!


What dates?


----------



## FinnsMom7

jasongrimme said:


> What dates?


May 11 - 15
We decided to fly down the 10th at night now but AP rate isn't open so we just used points to stay at airport then will move over early am 11th.


----------



## asafko

Any idea when/if there will be AP rates released for Portofino the last week of June? We stayed there last year but I know it was significantly less (but also was in August, not June).


----------



## Dawn Peterson

keishashadow said:


> Not familiar with suite pricing there
> 
> have been seeing $350 - $600 a night for standard rooms many dates.
> 
> Is that Rack or AP?



That is AP.  Rack Room would have been almost $800.  It is a weekend in May.


----------



## lucentzelos

I just got an AP rate for 5/6-5/8 at Royal Pacific after a month of checking each day. Rate was about $115 cheaper per day from the seasonal rate.


----------



## PrincessJasmine88

Hi if RPR is 351 a night in September and the be a savvy traveler rate is 261 a night, if an AP discount comes out would it be 30% of the 351 full price or the 261 discounted price?


----------



## Nabas

PrincessJasmine88 said:


> Hi if RPR is 351 a night in September and the be a savvy traveler rate is 261 a night, if an AP discount comes out would it be 30% of the 351 full price or the 261 discounted price?


Off the full price.

My sister already booked 5 nights (Sunday to Friday) in September at $259/night at the Royal Pacific, realizing that even if an annual pass discount of 30% is offered ($247/night), it's unlikely to be offered for all 5 nights.

If you see $261/night for your nights, I suggest you book it.


----------



## macraven

I don’t see standard rooms available for second half of September at RPH

Some suites are still bookable but prices are high

It’s possible if there are cancellations, room rates could drop but I would not be counting on it as hhn draws many to that event


----------



## FinnsMom7

PrincessJasmine88 said:


> Hi if RPR is 351 a night in September and the be a savvy traveler rate is 261 a night, if an AP discount comes out would it be 30% of the 351 full price or the 261 discounted price?


$261 is a great price I would book it while you can.  I booked a ST rate for SF with thoughts maybe an AP will come out for cheaper and it did not, only first and last night of trip and it was on a reg 2 queen room (ST rate was on King Suite)


----------



## GinnyBear's_mom

We are only staying 1 night during during spring break 4/21-4/22 (we are staying the rest of the week down the road). First I booked an AP rate at Surfside for the 5 of us for $223 including tax. Then we upgraded to a standard room at RPR when we realized it was going to be crazy crowded and we would need express passes. I wasn't too happy to pay the $786 rack rate that rate included taxes). I checked every day hoping a room that was a better value would magically become available. With 2 weeks to go, a bunch of AP rate rooms just dropped at Portofino! They had standard rooms and club rooms. I modified to a club room for $712 including tax, standard rooms were available for $30 less.  We now have the benefits of club level, about 100 extra square feet in the room and we are paying $74 less. I know this is still crazy expensive compared to prices in the past, but happy that I was able to save a few bucks off of the rack rate at Royal Pacific.


----------



## keishashadow

Nabas said:


> realizing that even if an annual pass discount of 30% is offered ($247/night), it's unlikely to be offered for all 5 nights.


Believe “if” AP rates come out, it will be sporadic and more along the lines of WDW’s ‘up to X%’.  Still, a small discount is better than nothing if your dates are etched in stone.


GinnyBear's_mom said:


> With 2 weeks to go, a bunch of AP rate rooms just dropped at Portofino! They had standard rooms and club rooms. I modified to a club room for $712 including tax, standard rooms were available for $30 less. We now have the benefits of club level, about 100 extra square feet in the room and we are paying $74 less. I know this is still crazy expensive compared to prices in the past, but happy that I was able to save a few bucks off of the rack rate at Royal Pacific.


it’s all relative lol.  If you are happy, then you ”got a good deal”.  Enjoy your trip.


----------



## lisam70

FYI just saw RP for $269 4/25 and 4/26 only


----------



## AlwithaB

Some more dates perhaps not mentioned above: for passholders for 5/8 and 5/9, RP for $269 and HR for $304. I am supposed to be staying at CBBR ($119) or SF ($169) to have the walk to VB, the focus of the trip. But it's so hard to pass up these rates with express passes included!


----------



## dez1978

AlwithaB said:


> Some more dates perhaps not mentioned above: for passholders for 5/8 and 5/9, RP for $269 and HR for $304. I am supposed to be staying at CBBR ($119) or SF ($169) to have the walk to VB, the focus of the trip. But it's so hard to pass up these rates with express passes included!


This is giving me hope!


----------



## gopherit

Booked @ RPH at the ghastly "standard" rates for July ; needed 3 rooms so I called (instead of just on-line booking), as I also wanted to get the rooms as close to each other as possible.   Booked 2 King Suites at $755.66 each, and one Standard King room at $622.23 (all pre-taxes).  I asked about AAA and APH rates and was told none exist (well, there was an AAA rate for our dates BUT we needed to stay 5 nights instead of 3, so it's probably similar to the Stay More Play More & Savvy traveler rates).  That said - the person assisting me on the call said she would designate each room as "APH Rate" just in case such a rate came through.  I wasn't aware they could do that... and probably won't bank on it and still keep my eyes open in case an APH rate appears (because it might appear only for different room type, etc.) - but hey, I'll take every little bit of help I can get.  May be worth it to make a call.


----------



## trompettecon

gopherit said:


> Booked @ RPH at the ghastly "standard" rates for July ; needed 3 rooms so I called (instead of just on-line booking), as I also wanted to get the rooms as close to each other as possible.   Booked 2 King Suites at $755.66 each, and one Standard King room at $622.23 (all pre-taxes).  I asked about AAA and APH rates and was told none exist (well, there was an AAA rate for our dates BUT we needed to stay 5 nights instead of 3, so it's probably similar to the Stay More Play More & Savvy traveler rates).  That said - the person assisting me on the call said she would designate each room as "APH Rate" just in case such a rate came through.  I wasn't aware they could do that... and probably won't bank on it and still keep my eyes open in case an APH rate appears (because it might appear only for different room type, etc.) - but hey, I'll take every little bit of help I can get.  May be worth it to make a call.


Yeah I would not bank on that either. APH rooms are very limited and at RPH will likely not be available in July. Or a few will and they will disappear in a snap.


----------



## crazywig

I'm seeing AP rates for my June 30 trip. Nothing good for me though. No queen rooms at all for PBH, just Kings and Suites but I think we've seen this before with the other rooms possibly coming later.

They look to be out through about Aug 12th.


----------



## larry47591

crazywig said:


> I'm seeing AP rates for my June 30 trip. Nothing good for me though. No queen rooms at all for PBH, just Kings and Suites but I think we've seen this before with the other rooms possibly coming later.
> 
> They look to be out through about Aug 12th.


Yeah seems very limited.  Hopefully it updates a bit more in the next day or so.  Would like to book July dates in a deluxe but over 500 a night is a bit much.


----------



## ladyderks

crazywig said:


> I'm seeing AP rates for my June 30 trip. Nothing good for me though. No queen rooms at all for PBH, just Kings and Suites but I think we've seen this before with the other rooms possibly coming later.
> 
> They look to be out through about Aug 12th.


Thanks for the update. Patiently waiting for September to drop. We have a 2 bedroom suite at PBH booked already, hoping they’ll be some AP rates open for that room type


----------



## macraven

A lot depends on your September dates and which hotels have a few openings due to cancellations.

If hotels are booked out, I can’t see any rooms having a discount if there are last minute cancellations.

But I should never say never…
Anything is possible when UO wants to fill every room 

Loews would not need to drop room prices as many check frequently to book any room type during the HHN  event.

My time frame is last two weeks in September and as of now, no availability for the premier hotel for non suites at RP.
( of course that always can change but it’s good to have a backup plan if no rooms become available)
Over the years I have seen last minute booking cancellations due to family emergencies…but it’s not the best way to count on booking a last minute room

Ladyderks
Hope you do get lucky with a discount!

_See you in the Fog…._


----------



## ladyderks

macraven said:


> A lot depends on your September dates and which hotels have a few openings due to cancellations.
> 
> If hotels are booked out, I can’t see any rooms having a discount if there are last minute cancellations.
> 
> But I should never say never…
> Anything is possible when UO wants to fill every room
> 
> Loews would not need to drop room prices as many check frequently to book any room type during the HHN  event.
> 
> My time frame is last two weeks in September and as of now, no availability for the premier hotel for non suites at RP.
> ( of course that always can change but it’s good to have a backup plan if no rooms become available)
> Over the years I have seen last minute booking cancellations due to family emergencies…but it’s not the best way to count on booking a last minute room
> 
> Ladyderks
> Hope you do get lucky with a discount!
> 
> _See you in the Fog…._


For now I was able to secure the room using the ST rate, luckily! I did check, and the suite we are staying in is currently not available anymore for the week we are there (24th - 30th). So glad for the advice given on this thread to book early at a rate you can stomach, and check back for any possible discounts. I have learned so much reading through this forum - and I’m thankful for everyone’s input and advice. 

I remain hopeful, but honestly just can’t wait to be there! Hope you can get the room you want (at a price you like!) as well


----------



## wmoon

We have changed our booking for a queen room pool view at Dockside that we had on savvy traveller rate to a 2 bedroom pool view there for an extra $20 a night. Pretty happy with that and our teen is over the moon to have his own space. 
7/3 - 7/11


----------



## trompettecon

crazywig said:


> I'm seeing AP rates for my June 30 trip. Nothing good for me though. No queen rooms at all for PBH, just Kings and Suites but I think we've seen this before with the other rooms possibly coming later.
> 
> They look to be out through abo





wmoon said:


> We have changed our booking for a queen room pool view at Dockside that we had on savvy traveler rate to a 2 bedroom pool view there for an extra $20 a night. Pretty happy with that and our teen is over the moon to have his own space.
> 7/3 - 7/11


Over the moon with wmoon?


----------



## Ariel620

crazywig said:


> I'm seeing AP rates for my June 30 trip. Nothing good for me though. No queen rooms at all for PBH, just Kings and Suites but I think we've seen this before with the other rooms possibly coming later.
> 
> They look to be out through about Aug 12th.


Thanks for the update! There is nothing for me yet either, we are a party of 4 looking for 2 queens at any of the 3 deluxe.  I will now start stalking more frequently since they are starting to come out!  It does look like there is plenty of room availability at all 3 deluxe, so hopefully other AP discounts are coming!


----------



## toystoriegirl

I'm only seeing suites at RP for the AP rates, no matter the dates I select - is it possible/likely the AP rates are no longer offered on standard rooms at premier hotels? I'll be looking for Nov 12-19 specifically and I was hoping that was a "slow-ish" week where it wouldn't be so hard to find a deal...


----------



## Nabas

toystoriegirl said:


> I'm only seeing suites at RP for the AP rates, no matter the dates I select - is it possible/likely the AP rates are no longer offered on standard rooms at premier hotels? I'll be looking for Nov 12-19 specifically and I was hoping that was a "slow-ish" week where it wouldn't be so hard to find a deal...


Here's an example of an annual passholder rate at the Hard Rock for July.  They are there but few and far between.


----------



## toystoriegirl

Nabas said:


> Here's an example of an annual passholder rate at the Hard Rock for July.  They are there but few and far between.


Good find! Is there a better way to look for them other than changing the dates one day at a time? I'm guessing AP rates (for standard room, anyway) won't be available for weekends. Maybe I could book a room at AP rate for weekdays, then make another booking at seasonal rate for the weekend. Wonder if they'd make us change rooms.


----------



## houseofthrees

We have back to back bookings coming up in May because I could not find passholder rates for all the days at once.  We called and let them know & were told they would make note to keep us in the same room, but that we would have to come get a new room key when the 2nd reservation started.


----------



## toystoriegirl

houseofthrees said:


> We have back to back bookings coming up in May because I could not find passholder rates for all the days at once.  We called and let them know & were told they would make note to keep us in the same room, but that we would have to come get a new room key when the 2nd reservation started.


Awesome, good to know! Hope the note is sufficient and everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Nabas

toystoriegirl said:


> Good find! Is there a better way to look for them other than changing the dates one day at a time? I'm guessing AP rates (for standard room, anyway) won't be available for weekends. Maybe I could book a room at AP rate for weekdays, then make another booking at seasonal rate for the weekend. Wonder if they'd make us change rooms.


As far as I know, there's no fast way to find AP rates.  I just go through the dates one at a time.  Too bad because I have a lot of flexibility of when I can go.

AP pass rates for the weekend for Universal's premier resorts are hard to find.  I locate some for Friday night, but Saturday is much harder.  Keep checking!


----------



## toystoriegirl

Nabas said:


> As far as I know, there's no fast way to find AP rates.  I just go through the dates one at a time.  Too bad because I have a lot of flexibility of when I can go.
> 
> AP pass rates for the weekend for Universal's premier resorts are hard to find.  I locate some for Friday night, but Saturday is much harder.  Keep checking!


Same, I've been trying to nail down dates for a hotel first and then follow with everything else. Thanks for the info & tips!


----------



## Sue M

AP rates came out for my August dates yesterday.  very sparse.  I’m doing a SF/PB split stay. First week of Aug SF @ $198 lagoon view 
second week at PB @$470 king room GV. But today GV is gone and only bay view availability @$491
Highest rate I’ve seen for premier. Nothing at HRH or RPH except very expensive suites.


----------



## Ariel620

MORE AP rates came out today for late June!  I was able to book a 2 queen room at Portofino (Bay view) for $489 for my family of 4.  Actually I booked a second room at the same price for our guests as well.  So two rooms for 8 people at $489 each at Portofino for June 26!  I'll still keep looking for the other resorts to see if they end up cheaper than $489, but I am very happy with this!


----------



## toystoriegirl

Looks like AP rates are available out through Aug 14 now? That was a big leap!


----------



## keishashadow

toystoriegirl said:


> I'm only seeing suites at RP for the AP rates, no matter the dates I select - is it possible/likely the AP rates are no longer offered on standard rooms at premier hotels? I'll be looking for Nov 12-19 specifically and I was hoping that was a "slow-ish" week where it wouldn't be so hard to find a deal...


RP is more than equivalent to the ‘premier’ designated properties imo


houseofthrees said:


> We have back to back bookings coming up in May because I could not find passholder rates for all the days at once.  We called and let them know & were told they would make note to keep us in the same room, but that we would have to come get a new room key when the 2nd reservation started.


Good luck. Let us know how that works out please. Haven’t seen reports on how that generally goes 


toystoriegirl said:


> Awesome, good to know! Hope the note is sufficient and everything goes smoothly





Ariel620 said:


> MORE AP rates came out today for late June!  I was able to book a 2 queen room at Portofino (Bay view) for $489 for my family of 4.  Actually I booked a second room at the same price for our guests as well.  So two rooms for 8 people at $489 each at Portofino for June 26!  I'll still keep looking for the other resorts to see if they end up cheaper than $489, but I am very happy with this!


Just one night?  Have seen 2 or 3 day stretches pop up but mid week dates only fir what I checked


----------



## dez1978

Nabas said:


> Here's an example of an annual passholder rate at the Hard Rock for July.  They are there but few and far between.
> 
> View attachment 660604


good grief.  Thats more than the rack rate I paid when I bookeed my room in August for May.


----------



## FinnsMom7

dez1978 said:


> good grief.  Thats more than the rack rate I paid when I bookeed my room in August for May.


I am paying $321 a night on AP rate for May at HRH


----------



## Nabas

dez1978 said:


> good grief.  Thats more than the rack rate I paid when I bookeed my room in August for May.


I have $304 at the Hard Rock for later this month (April).

I was going to book a room for June but even with the annual pass discount, the Hard Rock is $464 per night (at best).

So we will be skipping Universal in June and focus on WDW, where we have a DVC stay booked.


----------



## Ariel620

keishashadow said:


> RP is more than equivalent to the ‘premier’ designated properties imo
> 
> Good luck. Let us know how that works out please. Haven’t seen reports on how that generally goes
> 
> 
> Just one night?  Have seen 2 or 3 day stretches pop up but mid week dates only fir what I checked


Yes, just one night.  I have Portofino booked at the AP rate of $489 for the Bay view 2 queen room for just one night (check in June 26 check out June 27)


----------



## dez1978

FinnsMom7 said:


> I am paying $321 a night on AP rate for May at HRH


I have searched and searched for HRH for our week and must have missed it everytime.  But we have a deluxe queen for 391/night. So I'll be ok with that if nothing miraculous comes up.


----------



## FinnsMom7

dez1978 said:


> I have searched and searched for HRH for our week and must have missed it everytime.  But we have a deluxe queen for 391/night. So I'll be ok with that if nothing miraculous comes up.


I got it accidently TBH - we originally had SF - then we flipped our dates and only Aventura was open for a similar rate - and I happened to check one morning and saw HRH - it's $700 above what we intended to spend but oh well LOL


----------



## Sue M

Great rates at HRH people have for May. August rates are crazy. RP & HR have nothing except the super expensive suites. Portofino was the cheapest room at $470!  The most I’ve paid for Uni deluxe!


----------



## Nabas

Sue M said:


> Great rates at HRH people have for May. August rates are crazy. RP & HR have nothing except the super expensive suites. Portofino was the cheapest room at $470!  The most I’ve paid for Uni deluxe!


The best HRH rate I could find for May was $304 per night.

Last September, we paid $209.

I recall seeing Royal Pacific for $189.

Last year, some AP discounts were as high as 50%.


----------



## wickedwrister

So it sure seems like the days of $200 premier hotels for aph are dead and then some huh?


----------



## Sue M

wickedwrister said:


> So it sure seems like the days of $200 premier hotels for aph are dead and then some huh?


I hope not. Maybe prices are so high this summer from everyone travelling now that postponed trips for the past 2 yrs.  After that revenge travel maybe rates will settle down.


----------



## trompettecon

wickedwrister said:


> So it sure seems like the days of $200 premier hotels for aph are dead and then some huh?


Pretty much. I'm seeing special weekender rates for groups at $289 for RPH. Have not seen it cheaper with APH for a few months now.


----------



## georgina

I will probably buy a OI meetup ticket for Dec just to get their great room rates. This past Dec it was $165/nt for RPR. New dates announced April 15, not sure when they go on sale or the room rates for the event are released.


----------



## macraven

trompettecon said:


> Pretty much. I'm seeing special weekender rates for groups at $289 for RPH. Have not seen it cheaper with APH for a few months now.


Which months has rates that low for RP?
I know September is not in that group


----------



## trompettecon

macraven said:


> Which months has rates that low for RP?
> I know September is not in that group


They seem to be reserved for a Universal group. Team Mod Squad on FB.


----------



## Nabas

macraven said:


> Which months has rates that low for RP?
> I know September is not in that group


My sister booked the Royal Pacific for a September Sunday to Friday stay at $259 per night a month or two ago (Savvy Traveler rate).  That rate for that week (last in September) disappeared but I did briefly see the same rate for 5 nights earlier in September.  I don’t know if it is still available.


----------



## mamapenguin

macraven said:


> Which months has rates that low for RP?
> I know September is not in that group


I have September 3 nights $245.25 & 2 at $266.25 booked last June. RPR 2 queen. ST rate. APH probably won’t beat it, but we’ll see.


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

Anyone get a AP rate for April 18th ?  I need to add one night and I’m wondering what my luck might be.


----------



## ultimatefans

Wanna be Ariel said:


> Anyone get a AP rate for April 18th ?  I need to add one night and I’m wondering what my luck might be.


Yes but it was booked a few weeks ago when they were first released


----------



## musika

wickedwrister said:


> So it sure seems like the days of $200 premier hotels for aph are dead and then some huh?



We were only able to get $360 for PB in Feb/23 so I'm going to hazard a guess that yes prices are up permanently. That's a ST rate.


----------



## gopherit

gopherit said:


> Booked @ RPH at the ghastly "standard" rates for July ; needed 3 rooms so I called (instead of just on-line booking), as I also wanted to get the rooms as close to each other as possible.   Booked 2 King Suites at $755.66 each, and one Standard King room at $622.23 (all pre-taxes).  I asked about AAA and APH rates and was told none exist (well, there was an AAA rate for our dates BUT we needed to stay 5 nights instead of 3, so it's probably similar to the Stay More Play More & Savvy traveler rates).  That said - the person assisting me on the call said she would designate each room as "APH Rate" just in case such a rate came through.  I wasn't aware they could do that... and probably won't bank on it and still keep my eyes open in case an APH rate appears (because it might appear only for different room type, etc.) - but hey, I'll take every little bit of help I can get.  May be worth it to make a call.


Update... just booked AP rate for a 2BR suite @ RPH for same dates.  I'll call tomorrow to see if those "AP rates" were ever applied to the other rooms, but doubt it, lol - in which case I'll cancel those. 
But hey, who knows.  Worth a shot.  I will say, however, that before these AP rates emerged, I had noticed a few weeks ago all the King Suite rooms at RPH were booked / gone.  ANd now it seems I just took the last 2BR suite (or danr close to it, because those aren't showing up on the website now either).  Let's face it, they aren't gonna put an AP rate on a sold out room, lol, so I'm glad I grabbed the 2BR when I did.  Checked other resorts but room configurations at HRH just don't quite work for our group, and while PFB is lovely (saw some decent AP rates there; could have gotten 2 king rooms and a 2Q and perhaps *made* it work for us, albeit cramped), but we prefer the proximity of RPH to IOA and City walk over PFB, and now, with just 1 room, I only need to purchase 1 AP.   For a group of 8 people at the 2 parks for 3 days, buying the unlimited express park-to-park passes would cost $4800 alone.  So we are about breaking even now vs (a cheaper resort / buying UExP passes) but with the added benefit of being onsite, within easy walking distance to parks and City Walk, and enough space for all  (wish we had 1 more bathroom, but oh well!)   

               NEW AP RATE:  (for same mid July '22 dates) 
                                   RPH 2BR Hospitality Suite (w/ K and 2Q water view rooms; 7 adults 1 child)  $1703.11 each for Fri/Sat nights, and $1441.99 for Sun night.  
                                   Total $4848.21 (plus all those lovely taxes)

               Prior Rates:  RPH 1 King Suite (3 adults) @ $824 (Fri, Sat) and $754 (Sun)
                                   RPH 1 King Suite (2 adults 1 child) @ $779 (Fri, Sat) and $709 (Sun)
                                   RPH 1 Std King (2 Adults) @ $623 per nt, for just 2 nights.
                                   TOTAL:  $5915 (plus alllll those lovely taxes)  (so yeah, if this works out, should save me over $1100, not including small extra cost of AP ticket.)


----------



## KateSpade79

Would anyone know if I can transfer a room I booked to a friend? Traveling down as 2 families (both APH) and we both booked a certain week well plans changed and we need to move it up a week. I grabbed an AP rate at HRH after refreshing for a day but I haven't seen another one for her. We are open to staying at PBH if the right rate pops up but she wants HRH. So my question is if I find and book another room can I transfer my room to her family?Thanks


----------



## macraven

Suggest you call and ask if you can change the name on the reservation to your friend’s name and her billing information 

If that is not allowed, ask the TM if you can discuss this with the supervisor.


----------



## georgina

Yesterday in my daily check for AP rates, I finally snagged a standard room at CBBR for May. I had previously gotten a poolview AP room, but saved $10/night modifying to std. That room type is gone again today, which is why I check every morning.

Since DH has booked 4 scuba trips this year, I decided to renew my AP, and will be there in August and December at least. So the hunt for AP rates continues!


----------



## TNKim

georgina said:


> Yesterday in my daily check for AP rates, I finally snagged a standard room at CBBR for May. I had previously gotten a poolview AP room, but saved $10/night modifying to std. That room type is gone again today, which is why I check every morning.
> 
> Since DH has booked 4 scuba trips this year, I decided to renew my AP, and will be there in August and December at least. So the hunt for AP rates continues!


What time do you search for AP rates?


----------



## FoxC63

TNKim said:


> What time do you search for AP rates?



Sun up to sun down.  No kidding.


----------



## crazywig

FoxC63 said:


> Sun up to sun down.  No kidding.


SAME


----------



## georgina

I only search once a day, in my morning tasks - check my checking account to see what has cleared, check credit card to see what has charged, check reservation room rates, check rental car rates, check SW flights...


----------



## Mish415

IS the website not working for checking hotel rates at all for anyone else? its so freaking frustrating.


----------



## FoxC63

Mish415 said:


> IS the website not working for checking hotel rates at all for anyone else? its so freaking frustrating.


I'm not having any issues on my computer


----------



## Mish415

FoxC63 said:


> I'm not having any issues on my computer


Wow that makes it even more frustrating LOL. I tried Chrome and Edge. Red banner keeps popping up saying Sorry, we are unable to complete your request at this time. Please try again or call our Guest Contact Center at (877) 801-9720."


----------



## FoxC63

Mish415 said:


> Wow that makes it even more frustrating LOL. I tried Chrome and Edge. Red banner keeps popping up saying Sorry, we are unable to complete your request at this time. Please try again or call our Guest Contact Center at (877) 801-9720."


What dates?


----------



## Mish415

FoxC63 said:


> What dates?


Im trying to look for AP rates for 7/12-7/13 or even just regular rates, then also was trying a package for that time.


----------



## FoxC63

FoxC63 said:


> What dates?


Hmm, must have gotten it to work, though I do enjoy a good conversation with myself every now & then


----------



## FoxC63

Mish415 said:


> Im trying to look for AP rates for 7/12-7/13 or even just regular rates, then also was trying a package for that time.



Need more info, which hotel? I'm in with the beast!

EDIT to add

Never mind.  I'm not seeing any AP discounts for your dates. I started at the top and worked my way down.  No AP discounts. Sorry!


----------



## Mish415

Haha, its ok you dont have to do it for me..... I must be having some kind of glitch here but i cant understand it. 2 browsers, cleared history, restarted my computer! Bizarre. I was looking at Royal Pacific. Thanks for your support


----------



## FoxC63

Mish415 said:


> Haha, its ok you dont have to do it for me..... I must be having some kind of glitch here but i cant understand it. 2 browsers, cleared history, restarted my computer! Bizarre. I was looking at Royal Pacific. Thanks for your support



I was checking to see if there would be a glitch on my end, nope I'm fine.


----------



## FoxC63

@Mish415

What about your cell, can you see the discounts? I'm good here.


----------



## Mish415

yup worked on my phone but a pain in the butt to see. I think i found a HRH AP rate that night.


----------



## FoxC63

Mish415 said:


> yup worked on my phone but a pain in the butt to see. I think i found a HRH AP rate that night.


That's weird, I see it now too.

Edit to add:  Don't worry, I'm going in October!


----------



## bama belle

I just got an AP rate for standard room RP for my June dates! I was beginning to think it would never happen- saved a good bit!


----------



## CheriePenguin

On Easter Sunday we booked for 3nts in early/mid June (W-Sat) at *Portofino - 2Q Garden ($710 avg - seasonal rate*) - pretty high, but we decided we'd book it and utilize our 15month passes before they expire, since our Hawaii or New York trip plans didn't seem as doable or desirable and we really wanted one more fun family trip before DS 18 goes off to college.  (Of course that DS being 18 adds about $45/nt as an extra "adult" in the room.)

Then on Tuesday DH decided we should do 4 nts (W-Sun), and we saw that Garden 2Q was $716 seasonal, but Dlx 2Q was $712 with a Savvy Traveler rate, and *2Q Club at Portofino was $766 with Savvy Traveler*, so we booked the Club!  Super high, but only ~$50/nt more for the 5 of us to get food & beverages with the club level!

I kept checking and rechecking hoping against hope for AP rates, and Thurs we saw *Royal Pacific Standard 2Q for our 4 nts (W-Sun) with an AP rate of $464*! So we changed yet again and booked that one! I loved the theming at RP last year (our 1st time at Universal) and its accessibility to the parks, and though the room was a bit cramped for the 5 of us (we brought an air mattress), it was doable. Plus we can get a whole lot of food for the $300/nt difference! 

I'll continue checking for AP rates for Club at RP and any rooms at PB, as we'd love to try a new hotel & pool and get some more space, but happy with this RP AP rate (even if it _is _higher than we paid last yr for _Club_ 2Q at RP with AP for 7 nts, avg $405/nt).


----------



## mousefan215

bama belle said:


> I just got an AP rate for standard room RP for my June dates! I was beginning to think it would never happen- saved a good bit!


Which dates?! I’ve been looking for RP AP discount for June and there hasn’t been any other than the expensive suites!


----------



## zillayen

mousefan215 said:


> Which dates?! I’ve been looking for RP AP discount for June and there hasn’t been any other than the expensive suites!


Not the OP but I just booked today for June 10-13 for a standard room, worked out to $431/night. Looks like it's still available at that rate for those dates.


----------



## mousefan215

zillayen said:


> Not the OP but I just booked today for June 10-13 for a standard room, worked out to $431/night. Looks like it's still available at that rate for those dates.


Thank you! I see the rate for those dates! Just none for the last week of June that I need… I wish I could switch , that’s a good rate (for right now) we got Portofino last summer for $289/night… nothing even close to that this summer


----------



## BaybeeYoda

So I'm looking into possibly going to Universal and wanted to compare room rates between Universal and the deluxe walk to park disney hotels.  It seems as if the rates are comparable now?  Anywhere between $450-750/night??


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Please forgive me if this sounds like a stupid question.  We used to be very experienced at USO and for years were APH, knew the best towers to request at RPR for park views, being close to the walking path, etc.  Oh how my boys loved HRH.   This was around 2005-2013.   Well, we haven't been since 2015 and wow, their website has changed a lot!  So many more hotels and it's not as easy as it used to be to compare rates.  I am trying to plan a trip for my niece and her kids and I'm feeling so lost. 
She is very flexible with dates but looking for a cheaper time of year if there are any nowadays. 

How do we search for AAA or APH rates? I don't see any place to enter promo code APH like we used to.   Is there an easy webpage where we can enter the dates once and it lists availability for all hotels?  I can only find a way to search for each hotel individually. This takes so much longer.   I'd prefer to stick to the main 3 that offer unlimited Express Pass.   APs have gone up so much, I'm not sure it's even worth buying for the hotel savings like it used to be.  This will probably be their only trip but at our last trip in 2015, the AP more than paid for itself for the hotel discount for that one trip.

 Any tips would be so appreciated!

ETA:   Ah!  I found a link on another thread for APH rates but do they still offer a AAA discount?    Thanks


----------



## zillayen

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Please forgive me if this sounds like a stupid question.  We used to be very experienced at USO and for years were APH, knew the best towers to request at RPR for park views, being close to the walking path, etc.  Oh how my boys loved HRH.   This was around 2005-2013.   Well, we haven't been since 2015 and wow, their website has changed a lot!  So many more hotels and it's not as easy as it used to be to compare rates.  I am trying to plan a trip for my niece and her kids and I'm feeling so lost.
> She is very flexible with dates but looking for a cheaper time of year if there are any nowadays.
> 
> How do we search for AAA or APH rates? I don't see any place to enter promo code APH like we used to.   Is there an easy webpage where we can enter the dates once and it lists availability for all hotels?  I can only find a way to search for each hotel individually. This takes so much longer.   I'd prefer to stick to the main 3 that offer unlimited Express Pass.   APs have gone up so much, I'm not sure it's even worth buying for the hotel savings like it used to be.  This will probably be their only trip but at our last trip in 2015, the AP more than paid for itself for the hotel discount for that one trip.
> Any tips would be so appreciated!


https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/tickets-packages/annual-passes/hotel-offers

Click on the link for "Explore all Passholder Hotel Rates" and you can put in your dates and it will show you all hotels that have availability. If AP rates aren't available, it will show you the seasonal rate or sometimes Savvy traveler if it's available.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

zillayen said:


> https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/tickets-packages/annual-passes/hotel-offers
> 
> Click on the link for "Explore all Passholder Hotel Rates" and you can put in your dates and it will show you all hotels that have availability. If AP rates aren't available, it will show you the seasonal rate or sometimes Savvy traveler if it's available.


Thank you so much.  Is there still a AAA discount?  If so, would I look on AAA website or call USO directly?


----------



## bama belle

mousefan215 said:


> Which dates?! I’ve been looking for RP AP discount for June and there hasn’t been any other than the expensive suites!


My dates are June 12-14. Hopefully they will keep releasing more discounts for the rest of the month!


----------



## gopherit

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Thank you so much.  Is there still a AAA discount?  If so, would I look on AAA website or call USO directly?



Contact your local/regional AAA with whom you are affiliated.  That's where I was directed (both via website and after calling USO-RPH directly).  I live in Texas, and went to my Texas AAA website.  There *is* a discount for our dates in July.... but only if I stayed at least 5 nights.    (Which we aren't)  It also restricted the type room I could get (not all room types / sizes applicable).  Your region may vary.  The Texas AAA rate was frankly about same as Savvy traveler/ stay more play more rates.  ]

What I'm still not sure of is whether there is still a discount for dining with AAA.   There always *used* to be.  If anyone knows answer to that... please share!

FWIW - I got better rates/selection via APH for our July trip, versus the 3 rooms I had originally reserved at (gulp) standard rates at RPH.  I reserved a 2BR suite so that our party of 8 only needs to have 1 APH amongst us (which we will use for any dining discounts, since AAA discounts are an unknown).  The RPH 2BR suite has 3 bathrooms - super nice feature - and kitchen (also great for storing some water bottles, a few snackos).  The AP rate lowered the cost enough to make it comparable to a Disney (DVC) on-site villa (and we are DVC members, so we don't usually pay that, or we get them at a discounted rate on cash reservation, so we aren't used to "paying the price", lol).  USO-Loews has really raised their rates, but let's face it... the current supply/demand situation has them in the catbird seat, for sure!  July rooms are scarce at RPH and HRH, and getting moreso @ PFB.  I try to console myself with fact that my pricy on-site RPH "villa" comes with 8 FOTL passes, which would be $200/day otherwise, which is more than I'm paying per night for the room, and that those passes enable us to only be there 3 nights vs 5 with time to see all rides of interest.  But then I think to myself - holy crap, they really want and expect $200/day for unlimited FOTL privvy?  Which THEN prompts me to whisper in dread  "Oh God... don't let Disney find out I'm willing to pay that much... Genie+ and LL is bad enough already!!!"  And it's not nearly as GOOD as FOTL, lol.)  These are indeed strange economic times. 

I'm calling RPH today to see if they will "honor" APH rates on the rooms I booked at full price, but I fully expect that the answer is "no", in which case I'll cancel those, and keep my APH-priced "villa".  

And if I find out any AAA discounts (room or dining, other)... I will post.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

gopherit said:


> Contact your local/regional AAA with whom you are affiliated.  That's where I was directed (both via website and after calling USO-RPH directly).  I live in Texas, and went to my Texas AAA website.  There *is* a discount for our dates in July.... but only if I stayed at least 5 nights.    (Which we aren't)  It also restricted the type room I could get (not all room types / sizes applicable).  Your region may vary.  The Texas AAA rate was frankly about same as Savvy traveler/ stay more play more rates.  ]
> 
> What I'm still not sure of is whether there is still a discount for dining with AAA.   There always *used* to be.  If anyone knows answer to that... please share!
> 
> FWIW - I got better rates/selection via APH for our July trip, versus the 3 rooms I had originally reserved at (gulp) standard rates at RPH.  I reserved a 2BR suite so that our party of 8 only needs to have 1 APH amongst us (which we will use for any dining discounts, since AAA discounts are an unknown).  The RPH 2BR suite has 3 bathrooms - super nice feature - and kitchen (also great for storing some water bottles, a few snackos).  The AP rate lowered the cost enough to make it comparable to a Disney (DVC) on-site villa (and we are DVC members, so we don't usually pay that, or we get them at a discounted rate on cash reservation, so we aren't used to "paying the price", lol).  USO-Loews has really raised their rates, but let's face it... the current supply/demand situation has them in the catbird seat, for sure!  July rooms are scarce at RPH and HRH, and getting moreso @ PFB.  I try to console myself with fact that my pricy on-site RPH "villa" comes with 8 FOTL passes, which would be $200/day otherwise, which is more than I'm paying per night for the room, and that those passes enable us to only be there 3 nights vs 5 with time to see all rides of interest.  But then I think to myself - holy crap, they really want and expect $200/day for unlimited FOTL privvy?  Which THEN prompts me to whisper in dread  "Oh God... don't let Disney find out I'm willing to pay that much... Genie+ and LL is bad enough already!!!"  And it's not nearly as GOOD as FOTL, lol.)  These are indeed strange economic times.
> 
> I'm calling RPH today to see if they will "honor" APH rates on the rooms I booked at full price, but I fully expect that the answer is "no", in which case I'll cancel those, and keep my APH-priced "villa".
> 
> And if I find out any AAA discounts (room or dining, other)... I will post.


Thank you!  Good luck getting a better price. 
We really would never visit USO without having the room key to have unlimited FOTL. 
When ds25 was around 12 or 13 and was finally tall enough to ride the Hulk, we planned a short visit and he said he would ride it 8x in a row.   
Luckily we got up to #5 and he had enough.  We really had it down pat that we knew exactly when to expect the photo and we’d wave, make the peace sign, or silly faces.  I should probably dig those old pictures out.  Good times!


----------



## crazywig

Just got an AP rate for 2 queen at Portofino for my trip June 30th. Previously the queen were not available.


----------



## macraven




----------



## mousefan215

Just booked Portofino King garden with AP rate of $469/night. June 27-30…Still looking for an AP rate for Royal Pacific for those dates! But at least we have this for now!


----------



## georgina

gopherit said:


> And if I find out any AAA discounts (room or dining, other)... I will post.


(Sorry mods if off-topic!) I thought the AAA discounts on dining and merchandise were gone, but found this - (not sure which restaurants and shops are 'participating')

*Universal Orlando Resort® -*

Save $4 on the 2-Day/2-Park ticket at the front gate (Maximum of 6 tickets)
AAA/CAA members receive a 10% discount^ at participating merchandise and restaurant locations within Universal Studios®, Universal’s Islands of Adventure® and Universal CityWalk®.
Save 15% at the Mandara Spa®† (Loews Portofino Bay Hotel).
Save up to 20% at Bice Ristorante†† (Loews Portofino Bay Hotel) and the Palm Restaurant††† (Hard Rock Hotel®).*

https://purchase.universalorlando.com/webstore/pages/member-benefits-aaa-uo.htm


----------



## FinnsMom7

Wonder what this new rate will be . Given I check in the 11th I'll miss it but maybe a quick Nov trip before AP expires could now be a possibility


----------



## Sue M

crazywig said:


> Just got an AP rate for 2 queen at Portofino for my trip June 30th. Previously the queen were not available.


Me too. I had AP rate for king room but today the 2 queens appeared so I switched.


----------



## toystoriegirl

gopherit said:


> Contact your local/regional AAA with whom you are affiliated.  That's where I was directed (both via website and after calling USO-RPH directly).  I live in Texas, and went to my Texas AAA website.  There *is* a discount for our dates in July.... but only if I stayed at least 5 nights.    (Which we aren't)  It also restricted the type room I could get (not all room types / sizes applicable).  Your region may vary.  The Texas AAA rate was frankly about same as Savvy traveler/ stay more play more rates.  ]


When I called USO they very flatly told me they do not accept AAA discounts at all for hotels. Nice to know it depends on region! Unfortunately I don't see a hotel discount for AAA in my area, even though we're looking for 7 nights.  They have the same ticket discounts available on the USO site as well.


----------



## emmabelle

I was just checking out prices for Royal Pacific on Priceline and I got offered $277 per night for September 15-19.  It would be $1581 through Loews site, but I just paid $1271, including a coupon I had for $50 off.  We're going for HHN.  Doesn't look like I can cancel though, eeeeek, oh well I like to roll the dice every now and then. hahaha

Maybe a discount would've eventually come out but I'd rather book now and be all set for those 4 nights.


----------



## Mish415

Ummm has anyone seen 2023 rates?? $800 for a RP standard room in April. I checked 3 different times of the month. I paid $400 April 2021.


----------



## macraven

Mish415 said:


> Ummm has anyone seen 2023 rates?? $800 for a RP standard room in April. I checked 3 different times of the month. I paid $400 April 2021.


$800 for a standard room at RP

Holy cow!


----------



## Mish415

macraven said:


> $800 for a standard room at RP
> 
> Holy cow!


i mean maybe it’s cuz they just released??? a glitch??? i don’t know but i’m not happy!


----------



## macraven

Well, that is double for what I paid for my fall trip back in January 2022

My set up at RP for this fall is $400 a night for the weekends
M-Th it was $364 pre tax

Last year (September 2021) I paid $200 a night but that was with the ap discount.

I am hoping it was a computer glitch you saw as that is a steep number for for RP.

Or it could just be a high price for bookings this far out (sept 2023) but the price will drop months from now

If that price stays high for fall 2023, I’m still in ..lol


----------



## Mish415

It actually is $754. I'm stunned. Surfside is $304.


----------



## georgina

Guess it depends on your dates. April 16-19 a 2 Q at RPR is $399, king has ST rates for $359. Easter is April 9 and the week before & after are high.


----------



## Mish415

georgina said:


> Guess it depends on your dates. April 16-19 a 2 Q at RPR is $399, king has ST rates for $359. Easter is April 9 and the week before & after are high.


I tried late april too.  My dates were 4/12-4/13 though. I think my system might be glitching. It keeps changing my dates to 6/8/22. I have the WORST time with the universal website The new layout is just awful and never works for me. always glitching.
im gonna hope this isnt the real price increase. lol


----------



## Nabas

Mish415 said:


> I tried late april too.  My dates were 4/12-4/13 though. I think my system might be glitching. It keeps changing my dates to 6/8/22. I have the WORST time with the universal website The new layout is just awful and never works for me. always glitching.
> im gonna hope this isnt the real price increase. lol


Easter 2023 is April 9, so April 12 is right in the middle of one of Universal’s busiest weeks.


----------



## georgina

Mish415 said:


> I tried late april too.  My dates were 4/12-4/13 though. I think my system might be glitching. It keeps changing my dates to 6/8/22. I have the WORST time with the universal website The new layout is just awful and never works for me. always glitching.
> im gonna hope this isnt the real price increase. lol


I don't like the universal website either but I always have good luck with the link in the old locked AP thread (shows regular rates too). The rates were in the $750 range during April 2 - 14


----------



## Mish415

georgina said:


> I don't like the universal website either but I always have good luck with the link in the old locked AP thread (shows regular rates too). The rates were in the $750 range during April 2 - 14


Do you have the link? website drives me so crazy. thank you!


----------



## FoxC63

Mish415 said:


> Do you have the link? website drives me so crazy. thank you!


Official APH Rate Info for Universal Loews Hotel Properties 

*Direct Loews Hotels link to book APH rates at the Loews Universal hotels:

https://res.windsurfercrs.com/ibe/d...hildren=0&promo=aph&iata=&group=&hotels=&ada=*


----------



## FoxC63

I don't see any difference with the links.  Prices are just high and the site is just wonky!


----------



## mamapenguin

FoxC63 said:


> I don't see any difference with the links.  Prices are just high and the site is just wonky!


This is the same thing that happened last year. They learn how far they can push the prices for Spring Break one year and then boost the rack rate for the following year. They did it between 2021 & 2022 & are continuing into 2023. I thought 2022 rack rates were ridiculous for SB, but they appear to have reached a new level…Glad we went this year.


----------



## Dawn Peterson

What I find funny is Universal was more reasonably priced than Disney. We switched. We love it. Now I get pin codes from Disney and with increasing rates and less AP rate availability at Universal hotels I might have to go back to the mouse.


----------



## FoxC63

Dawn Peterson said:


> What I find funny is Universal was more reasonably priced than Disney. We switched. We love it. Now I get pin codes from Disney and with increasing rates and less AP rate availability at Universal hotels I might have to go back to the mouse.



We're WDW AP holders have been for years but since we bought our AP's from Sam's Club (years ago) we don't get squat!  Still cannot see AP room discounts.  It feels like WDW is punishing us for purchasing elsewhere which doesn't sit well with me.  They got their money, so what gives?!

Their lack of inclusion drove us to Universal where we've been so very happy.  WDW AP's expire in 2030, at some point we'll need to use them or sell them. I vote sell, screw the mouse!


----------



## Nabas

Dawn Peterson said:


> What I find funny is Universal was more reasonably priced than Disney. We switched. We love it. Now I get pin codes from Disney and with increasing rates and less AP rate availability at Universal hotels I might have to go back to the mouse.


I usually can find good annual pass rates for Endless Summer, Aventura, and Cabana Bay.

But for the Deluxe Resorts?  Maybe a Sunday or Monday evening.  The rest of the days of the week? Maybe last minute but it seems there’s 0 chance of getting a good rate for an entire week.

We’ve already decided not to renew our annual passes because of recent price increases and lack of Deluxe Resort discounts.


----------



## Ariel620

Updated AP rates today!

My date in June (26-27) previously only had Portofino available for an AP rate for the 2Q rooms ($489), but today during my usual morning click on the site, I saw and booked Royal Pacific 2Q rooms for ($404). 

Still not as good as what I had in Jan... but we are getting closer!


----------



## wmmoorejr

HRH and RP have much better 2Q rooms for June 16-20 that just came out today


----------



## nurseberta

so, if you are afforded a multi day discount for longer length of stay, how do you incorporate that if you are doing a split stay


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

nurseberta said:


> so, if you are afforded a multi day discount for longer length of stay, how do you incorporate that if you are doing a split stay


You can’t always do that, unfortunately. You’d have to see if you can keep the discount by modifying the one reservation. You can see the modified rate before completing the change. 

 I am staying 6 nights in June on savvy traveler at RPR. When I wanted to modify it to 5 nights and change the last night to an AP rate at Sapphire Falls, it changed my rate from $375/nt at RPR to $500-$600/nt. So, I left it alone at the savvy traveler rate. Won’t be doing a split stay, not worth it.


----------



## keishashadow

Nabas said:


> We’ve already decided not to renew our annual passes because of recent price increases and lack of Deluxe Resort discounts.


Seems as tho the seasonal is still in the ballpark of a few nights on PH multi day tix.  
We aren’t ready to pull the plug yet. Believe the travel demand will slowly stabilize and more/better AP rates will roll out. It’s all based upon supply & demand.


----------



## nurseberta

playing around with the AP discount website looking for September weekend ideally. If anyone is looking at SF for tues June 21 at 189 it is there for the taking. Its very odd they offer 189 for only one day. Is this typical? or more likely due to the increased traveling of 2022?


----------



## Nabas

nurseberta said:


> playing around with the AP discount website looking for September weekend ideally. If anyone is looking at SF for tues June 21 at 189 it is there for the taking. Its very odd they offer 189 for only one day. Is this typical? or more likely due to the increased traveling of 2022?


SF is as low as $179.  The $189 rate doesn’t seem too difficult to get for Sunday to Wednesday, depending on how flexible you are.

We already have Boulder Ridge booked for June.  We are toying with SF since it’s the one Universal hotel we have not stayed at.  This is why we have been watching it so closely in June.

We haven’t decided if the $189 rate is worth it. Endless Summer is available for $124, and all we plan to do is have dinner (probably offsite) and hang at the pool before heading to the Wilderness Lodge the next day.

Would love to know if people think Sapphire Falls is that much better than Endless Summer.


----------



## ladyderks

nurseberta said:


> playing around with the AP discount website looking for September weekend ideally. If anyone is looking at SF for tues June 21 at 189 it is there for the taking. Its very odd they offer 189 for only one day. Is this typical? or more likely due to the increased traveling of 2022?


I’m looking for AP discounts the last week of September (Sunday through Friday) - haven’t seen any!!


----------



## Nabas

ladyderks said:


> I’m looking for AP discounts the last week of September (Sunday through Friday) - haven’t seen any!!


I don't think they've even offered rates for mid-August.


----------



## nurseberta

Nabas said:


> I don't think they've even offered rates for mid-August.


I've never had an UOAP before. I am assuming that "normal" operations are skewed due to post pandemic travel hike. Anyone comment on the past would you get an AP rate for more than one day at a time? if you call to talk with an agent is it different?


----------



## DoryGirl1963

nurseberta said:


> I've never had an UOAP before. I am assuming that "normal" operations are skewed due to post pandemic travel hike. Anyone comment on the past would you get an AP rate for more than one day at a time? if you call to talk with an agent is it different?


You can definitely get the AP rate for more than one day at a time but ONLY if it is available.

Not sure about the calling an agent thing - I suspect they are looking at the same "pool" of availablility, but I've always booked online.


----------



## nurseberta

DoryGirl1963 said:


> You can definitely get the AP rate for more than one day at a time but ONLY if it is available.
> 
> Not sure about the calling an agent thing - I suspect they are looking at the same "pool" of availablility, but I've always booked online.


Thanks, that gives me hope! I guess that is the rub IF they offer them and IF you can find them and If they are even advertised. why have a benefit people cant use?


----------



## DoryGirl1963

nurseberta said:


> Thanks, that gives me hope! I guess that is the rub IF they offer them and IF you can find them and If they are even advertised. why have a benefit people cant use?


It has changed from the way it was for the past several years - used to be an excellent benefit - but the last 6 months or so it's really changed & not for the better, unfortunately. Even the AP rates are ridiculous now .


----------



## TotallyTink

nurseberta said:


> nurseberta said:
> 
> 
> 
> playing around with the AP discount website looking for September weekend ideally. If anyone is looking at SF for tues June 21 at 189 it is there for the taking. Its very odd they offer 189 for only one day. Is this typical? or more likely due to the increased traveling of 2022?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had an UOAP before. I am assuming that "normal" operations are skewed due to post pandemic travel hike. Anyone comment on the past would you get an AP rate for more than one day at a time? if you call to talk with an agent is it different?
Click to expand...

Last week I was finally able to get an AP rate for a full week in a family suite at Cabana Bay for my mid- June dates. For a few weeks I was seeing AP rates for  a night or two during our week, but never the whole week. Finally at 30 days before check in, I was able to book the whole week with an AP rate but I did have to change room type (poolside exterior suite changed to interior suite) to get the rate.  Also, the rate wasn't available for very long, so check often! I booked online and didn't use an agent.


----------



## nurseberta

TotallyTink said:


> Last week I was finally able to get an AP rate for a full week in a family suite at Cabana Bay for my mid- June dates. For a few weeks I was seeing AP rates for  a night or two during our week, but never the whole week. Finally at 30 days before check in, I was able to book the whole week with an AP rate but I did have to change room type (poolside exterior suite changed to interior suite) to get the rate.  Also, the rate wasn't available for very long, so check often! I booked online and didn't use an agent.


Thanks, this is helpful, I think I am still deciding if I need to do 2 nights cabana, 2 nights hard rock w express over a September weekend. I just cant figure out if I want to chance skipping express pass. with my luck we will either buy it and not need it, or skip it and end up wishing I had. of course if I can get 4 nights cabana bay at AP rate that might sway me. Did you have to book and then cancel? did  you check daily?  also looking for a family suite


----------



## nurseberta

poking around and found
June 17-23 Sapphire Falls APH rate $189-200 per night average before tax. 
June 18-23 CBBR APH rate 165/night before tax
June 18-23 endless summer surf or dockside $138/night before tax


----------



## musika

nurseberta said:


> so, if you are afforded a multi day discount for longer length of stay, how do you incorporate that if you are doing a split stay



For our 7 night stay in Feb/23, we have rack rate booked at CB for the first 2 nights and ST rate for 5 nights at PB. So essentially you pick one or the other.


----------



## TotallyTink

nurseberta said:


> Thanks, this is helpful, I think I am still deciding if I need to do 2 nights cabana, 2 nights hard rock w express over a September weekend. I just cant figure out if I want to chance skipping express pass. with my luck we will either buy it and not need it, or skip it and end up wishing I had. of course if I can get 4 nights cabana bay at AP rate that might sway me. Did you have to book and then cancel? did  you check daily?  also looking for a family suite


I had been checking for AP rates daily for a few weeks. I did have to book the new AP rate interior suite room and then cancel the old Savvy Traveler rate exterior poolside suite room. My refund for the first deposit hasn't posted to my card yet and it has been 6 days.  I hope I don't regret switching room types, but we did save $300 so I think it will be worth it. I know what you mean about it being tough to decide whether or not to get express passes. We opted for a longer stay without express pass.


----------



## sandam1

I'm looking to book a quick, budget-friendly trip (2-3 nights tops) for my friend and I sometime in either June or August. My friend has a seasonal pass so July is out, but other than that there are very few limitations on when we can go. How would be the best (easiest) way to find the cheapest hotel prices? Would it be worth calling? I can't see any "flexible dates" option on the website.

(We have a week-long trip schedule for January 2023 so we aren't being picky about amenities for this trip. My first choice is to stay on-site, but we might pivot off-site if we can't make it work financially)


----------



## georgina

sandam1 said:


> I'm looking to book a quick, budget-friendly trip (2-3 nights tops) for my friend and I sometime in either June or August. My friend has a seasonal pass so July is out, but other than that there are very few limitations on when we can go. How would be the best (easiest) way to find the cheapest hotel prices? Would it be worth calling? I can't see any "flexible dates" option on the website.
> 
> (We have a week-long trip schedule for January 2023 so we aren't being picky about amenities for this trip. My first choice is to stay on-site, but we might pivot off-site if we can't make it work financially)


It's hard to find the best rates. Longer stays have lower rates if the AP ones aren't available. I usually plug in random dates and see what pops up. Plugging in Jun 20-22, Endless Summer has an AP rate for $124, same for the first half of August. That's the lowest I see. Haven't seen AP rates past Aug 14th yet.


----------



## ajsamett

If you can find an AP rate at the endless summers, that is probably your best bet especially with transportation. It's 25$ to park at the theme parks. So if you'd have to drive/ride share over from an offsite place vs 15$/day to park at endless summer hotels if you're driving in, that's a consideration in the cost. I love the endless summer hotels. Cheap, clean, convenient.


----------



## keishashadow

sandam1 said:


> How would be the best (easiest) way to find the cheapest hotel prices? Would it be worth calling? I can't see any "flexible dates" option on the website.


not a feature unfortunately.  Don’t think WDW offers it either on their’s, could be wrong.

the agents see what you see on the website.  Just a matter of plugging away or watching the date & rate thread to see if anyone shares a great rate They’ve found.

Priceline has offered some non-opaque rates that are slightly less than what people have been seeing online   Might be worth your time to check it out.

good luck


----------



## sandam1

georgina said:


> It's hard to find the best rates. Longer stays have lower rates if the AP ones aren't available. I usually plug in random dates and see what pops up.



That's what I was afraid of. Since we're going for such a short trip, finding an AP rate is the only discount that we qualify for.



ajsamett said:


> If you can find an AP rate at the endless summers, that is probably your best bet especially with transportation.



I'm okay with the Surfside hotels. I stayed at Dockside on another "budget friendly" trip that I did back in March and it was okay. I would prefer Cabana Bay, but that seems way too pricey.



keishashadow said:


> not a feature unfortunately. Don’t think WDW offers it either on their’s, could be wrong.
> 
> the agents see what you see on the website. Just a matter of plugging away or watching the date & rate thread to see if anyone shares a great rate They’ve found.
> 
> Priceline has offered some non-opaque rates that are slightly less than what people have been seeing online Might be worth your time to check it out.



I never thought of Priceline so I will have to check that out. I've been searching a lot of off-site hotels for my January trip (just in case the on-site hotels continue to break the budget) and a fair number have the great calendars with "rooms starting at" for each night. That would be so awesome for planning this type of trip. Normally, we are kind of locked into specific days so this "we can go anytime between this date and this date" is new to me.


----------



## FoxC63

sandam1 said:


> I never thought of Priceline so I will have to check that out. I've been searching a lot of off-site hotels for my January trip (just in case the on-site hotels continue to break the budget) and a fair number have the great calendars with "rooms starting at" for each night. That would be so awesome for planning this type of trip. Normally, we are kind of locked into specific days so this "we can go anytime between this date and this date" is new to me.


Here's the link to our thread:  Priceline

What's awesome are the wonderful peeps who randomly leave coupons there.    Oh and don't forget to check out cashback websites as well.


----------



## nurseberta

1st week of august Sapphire Falls $179


----------



## georgina

nurseberta said:


> 1st week of august Sapphire Falls $179


Great rate for SF! It seems the lower cost rooms are sold out for my mid-August dates, best rate is a kids suite for $469/nt!  Have fun.


----------



## keishashadow

nurseberta said:


> 1st week of august Sapphire Falls $179


Can’t remember last time I’ve seen a rate there that low, even pre tax.

The whole week? that would be especially surprising as it’s mostly been random week days via AP.

you scored


----------



## nurseberta

keishashadow said:


> Can’t remember last time I’ve seen a rate there that low, even pre tax.
> 
> The whole week? that would be especially surprising as it’s mostly been random week days via AP.
> 
> you scored


It was actually Sunday through Thursday but pretty good! too bad those weren't my dates  
I'm doing recon for my September weekend!


----------



## FinnsMom7

the current ST rate for PB LDW is $328  - SF is $187 - I would guess/imagine for a holiday weekend no AP rates will be coming out? We are playing with one last trip on the current APs (more stay cation resort time then park) so I can take or leave the EP.  We really are thinking save on the resort since this is purely bonus travel - CBBR is $146 and I even toyed with trying that resort (never stayed before) I checked each individual day and a variety of combos and the full 4 night stay with ST is the lowest currently.


----------



## georgina

FinnsMom7 said:


> the current ST rate for PB LDW is $328  - SF is $187 - I would guess/imagine for a holiday weekend no AP rates will be coming out? We are playing with one last trip on the current APs (more stay cation resort time then park) so I can take or leave the EP.  We really are thinking save on the resort since this is purely bonus travel - CBBR is $146 and I even toyed with trying that resort (never stayed before) I checked each individual day and a variety of combos and the full 4 night stay with ST is the lowest currently.


Don’t know which specific nights you are looking at, I don’t see them, but those are both great rates for a holiday weekend. PBR has never gotten that low for my 5 night Sun-Thurs stay mid-August! Grab whichever you prefer, if AP rates come out you could change to them. I have never stayed at SF but it looks really nice and the pool area too.


----------



## FinnsMom7

georgina said:


> Don’t know which specific nights you are looking at, I don’t see them, but those are both great rates for a holiday weekend. PBR has never gotten that low for my 5 night Sun-Thurs stay mid-August! Grab whichever you prefer, if AP rates come out you could change to them. I have never stayed at SF but it looks really nice and the pool area too.


We stayed at SF last fall and got upgraded to a suite for our anniversary - so of course that resort won me over  we stayed HRH and LRP recently and loved both but they are almost $400 a night and for a bonus trip not looking to spend that much so that was why I was leaning away from PB and sticking to CBBR/Aventura/SF. 
This would be Sun-Wed - I tried asking husband's opinion but he said do whatever you want... outside of $400 a night LOL


----------



## trompettecon

Still no AP rates for mid-august. But I see the rates are slightly lower at the value resorts right now for that period.


----------



## nurseberta

waiting on AP rates for sept but I have CBBR on a ST rate pretty decent for $189/night for a family suite exterior pool view, 4 nights.  TBH I was going to do 3 nights there and add a HRH the last night for express but 3 nights at CBBR was only $30 less than the 4 day with the rate difference. thinking of now keeping my full stay ay CBBR and adding 1 night mid trip for HRH and taking an overnight bag to HRH leaving the rest of suitcases at CBBR. Sept 17-18 would be HRH. I could always check the prior Saturday wait times the weekend before and cancel if I didn't need the express passes but also would love to check out HRH. maybe try club level even for one night. am I crazy? I think this sounds great!

second question. does anyone know If I book a club level room and then add a 5th person would that change the price of the club level? I know I would have to pay $35 for a cot so I am prepared to do that. some of the sites when I am trying to book 5 people, 2 adults and 3 kids, they do not give an option and say the room only meets capacity of 4, but then below with as asterisk it states max capacity 5 with rollaway and fee. so why cant I book it that way? thoughts? Also, can i use club level lounge access on check in day and check out day?


----------



## DL1WDW2

I think you cannot book it because the rollaway availability is limited .
If you have a reservation, I would call to have that specific request noted on your reservation. 
I also think they will charge for the extra adults beyond the normal room for 4 guests. At check in front desk at HRH , every guest must register and have a room key card and show I.D. Unless minor child.
…just keeps adding up w/ tax and fees and parking.


----------



## schumigirl

nurseberta said:


> waiting on AP rates for sept but I have CBBR on a ST rate pretty decent for $189/night for a family suite exterior pool view, 4 nights.  TBH I was going to do 3 nights there and add a HRH the last night for express but 3 nights at CBBR was only $30 less than the 4 day with the rate difference. thinking of now keeping my full stay ay CBBR and adding 1 night mid trip for HRH and taking an overnight bag to HRH leaving the rest of suitcases at CBBR. Sept 17-18 would be HRH. I could always check the prior Saturday wait times the weekend before and cancel if I didn't need the express passes but also would love to check out HRH. maybe try club level even for one night. am I crazy? I think this sounds great!
> 
> second question. does anyone know If I book a club level room and then add a 5th person would that change the price of the club level? I know I would have to pay $35 for a cot so I am prepared to do that. some of the sites when I am trying to book 5 people, 2 adults and 3 kids, they do not give an option and say the room only meets capacity of 4, but then below with as asterisk it states max capacity 5 with rollaway and fee. so why cant I book it that way? thoughts? Also, can i use club level lounge access on check in day and check out day?



Any more than two adults incurs the nightly extra charge. 2 adults and 3 kids wouldn’t be any extra, but a third adult would be.

Adding the fifth person won’t alter the Club Cost. I have no idea how other sites work with booking.

You can use the lounge fully on check in day from as soon as you check in, but check out day you will have a time from when you can’t go back in. Sometimes it’s 11am sometimes they’ll let you use the lounge till 2pm, but you won’t be allowed in during evening service later in the day.


----------



## macraven

No additional charges if kids are age 17 and under


----------



## Jiminyfan2020

For anyone looking for August 13-18, I just saw savvy  traveller rate at $352 for 2 Queen water view and $543 for Jurassic world kids suite.


----------



## wmmoorejr

We are going 6/17-6/20 and I keep checking the rates.  If anyone else is looking for APH they have been adding and subtracting at all of the premiere hotels on a daily basis for this date range.  I was able to change from PBH to RPR and save over $160.  If I were willing to dump the King and go to a double it would be more, but we have no children this trip?


----------



## ladyderks

wmmoorejr said:


> We are going 6/17-6/20 and I keep checking the rates.  If anyone else is looking for APH they have been adding and subtracting at all of the premiere hotels on a daily basis for this date range.  I was able to change from PBH to RPR and save over $160.  If I were willing to dump the King and go to a double it would be more, but we have no children this trip?


Double Queen just means you get a bonus bed to hold your park bags/shopping purchases/ discarded clothes


----------



## FinnsMom7

ladyderks said:


> Double Queen just means you get a bonus bed to hold your park bags/shopping purchases/ discarded clothes


This makes me happy, because that is how I see it 100% - in May our other bed at HRH ended up being a staging area for daily outfits, a place for the over packed clothes to go and where I sat for makeup and hair lol


----------



## mamamelody2

I'm looking at Sept 2-10. SF is $166 ST. 
CBBR standard room is $119 standard 2 queen, $154 family suite exterior entry, $157 family suite interior entry (add $10 to either of those for poolside.)
We are going with Aventura 2 queen skyline view. $136. I think our 15 year old will love it. Planning to go next door for the water taxi and also to use the SF pool.


----------



## toystoriegirl

Does anyone know how the ST rates are released? I'm looking for a week in Nov (12-19) and I finally see ST available for HRH but none of the other premiers. It blows my mind that HRH is cheaper at $318/night than Royal Pacific ($394)!


----------



## georgina

toystoriegirl said:


> Does anyone know how the ST rates are released? I'm looking for a week in Nov (12-19) and I finally see ST available for HRH but none of the other premiers. It blows my mind that HRH is cheaper at $318/night than Royal Pacific ($394)!


There is an Orlando Informer meetup Nov 18 & 19, which may have something to do with the discount at  RPR not being available. Or it just could be because RPR is very popular and the lowest cost rooms go fast. I often see PBR for less than RPR when I look at prices.


----------



## toystoriegirl

georgina said:


> There is an Orlando Informer meetup Nov 18 & 19, which may have something to do with the discount at  RPR not being available. Or it just could be because RPR is very popular and the lowest cost rooms go fast. I often see PBR for less than RPR when I look at prices.


Isn't the meetup available for all the resorts? I was shocked to see RPR was more than PBR! I've never stayed at RPR, what makes it so popular? I was looking into it since I thought it would be the cheapest of the premiers, guess not!


----------



## georgina

toystoriegirl said:


> Isn't the meetup available for all the resorts? I was shocked to see RPR was more than PBR! I've never stayed at RPR, what makes it so popular? I was looking into it since I thought it would be the cheapest of the premiers, guess not!


It's weird how they do it, RPR is often the cheapest.  Right now for my August dates PBR is the cheapest of the express pass resorts because the only thing available at RPR is the captain's presidential suite for $1428/nt.

For the dates you listed, they don't (yet?) have a ST rate at RPR, so the std 2 Q is $394 rack rate. HR garden view 2 Q has the ST rate at $318. PBR ST rate is on Bay View King room for $353. When I look at the OI discounted room site, their rates for RPR and PBR are sold out, but they still have some at HR for that weekend. Rates change frequently and a lot can happen between now & November. I would grab the lower rate at whichever you prefer and keep watching, you can cancel for free and rebook somewhere else.


----------



## toystoriegirl

georgina said:


> It's weird how they do it, RPR is often the cheapest.  Right now for my August dates PBR is the cheapest of the express pass resorts because the only thing available at RPR is the captain's presidential suite for $1428/nt.
> 
> For the dates you listed, they don't (yet?) have a ST rate at RPR, so the std 2 Q is $394 rack rate. HR garden view 2 Q has the ST rate at $318. PBR ST rate is on Bay View King room for $353. When I look at the OI discounted room site, their rates for RPR and PBR are sold out, but they still have some at HR for that weekend. Rates change frequently and a lot can happen between now & November. I would grab the lower rate at whichever you prefer and keep watching, you can cancel for free and rebook somewhere else.


Yep, that's been my strategy so far, I've already booked & cancelled a couple of rooms. Still have plenty of time at least, I was holding out for AP rates but with the recent increases there, it's less attractive. I was just surprised to see ST rates available at some premiers and not others - I figured they released them in batches like AP rates. I'm new at this, I normally just book when I decide I want to go, but need to be a bit more financially savvy this time around with travel demand surges.  Thanks for the tips!


----------



## georgina

Even when AP rates come out they come out randomly, for certain room types first, etc. i am usually looking at Cabana Bay, for my last trip the AP for poolside came out weeks before the Ap rate for std room. I do a lot of cancelling or modifying as needed.


----------



## nurseberta

I have a ST rate for Cabana Bay Sept 15-19, approx 189/night, but now I want to switch room types and do interior access family suite. Is is likely the ST rate is gone for good?  now its showing 220ish/night but only a $5 difference between room types interior vs exterior


----------



## keishashadow

after reading above posts re RP being substantially higher than other resorts, could be major conference has large room block booked.  unsold inventory is typically released approx 4 weeks prior.  Keep checking.

was pleasantly surprised earlier this week when scrambling to add a night onto a 4 night stay the third week in September that…

if I moved trip up a day & came in on Tuesday for 4 nights…the rate dropped from approx $235+ to $183 X 3 & $199+ for the Friday.   

thinking that they may just offer some AP rates after all down the road   Many were able to switch over to the deluxe resorts last year within same price range.  I’d be happy to see anything offered at this point.


----------



## macraven

If you switch and rebook the higher rate room, your $189 rate will be booked quickly by someone else

Rates increase, not decrease when they are released back into the system


----------



## boogienights

I'm beginning to suspect there won't be any RPR discounts for my Oct 5 to 8 dates and am quite put out.  I can't believe I'm about to pay over $500/night for a hotel.   It's unfathomable.  I remember paying $250ish/ night at RPR 10 years ago during the  Christmas holidays and thinking I'd lost my mind.


----------



## ladyderks

boogienights said:


> I'm beginning to suspect there won't be any RPR discounts for my Oct 5 to 8 dates and am quite put out.  I can't believe I'm about to pay over $500/night for a hotel.   It's unfathomable.  I remember paying $250ish/ night at RPR 10 years ago during the  Christmas holidays and thinking I'd lost my mind.


I still haven’t found a single AP rate for my late September trip; I don’t think they’ve been released yet. Waiting patiently. Already have my reservations, but I want to save moneyyyyyy


----------



## boogienights

ladyderks said:


> I still haven’t found a single AP rate for my late September trip; I don’t think they’ve been released yet. Waiting patiently. Already have my reservations, but I want to save moneyyyyyy


I'm not patient at all lol.  RPR is my happy place so I'll suck it up I guess.


----------



## trompettecon

boogienights said:


> I'm beginning to suspect there won't be any RPR discounts for my Oct 5 to 8 dates and am quite put out.  I can't believe I'm about to pay over $500/night for a hotel.   It's unfathomable.  I remember paying $250ish/ night at RPR 10 years ago during the  Christmas holidays and thinking I'd lost my mind.


10 years ago? Heck we were able to get that rate 2-3 years ago. Crazy


----------



## wmmoorejr

boogienights said:


> I'm beginning to suspect there won't be any RPR discounts for my Oct 5 to 8 dates and am quite put out.  I can't believe I'm about to pay over $500/night for a hotel.   It's unfathomable.  I remember paying $250ish/ night at RPR 10 years ago during the  Christmas holidays and thinking I'd lost my mind.


Don’t give up, for our trip a few weeks ago we were booked a PBH initially, but at about the 3 week out point I started seeing better rates everywhere. We ended up at RPR for ~$430 a night and could have gotten even cheaper if we had swapped from a king room to a double. You just have to watch it literally every day, if not multiple times a day


----------



## Nabas

boogienights said:


> I'm beginning to suspect there won't be any RPR discounts for my Oct 5 to 8 dates and am quite put out.  I can't believe I'm about to pay over $500/night for a hotel.   It's unfathomable.  I remember paying $250ish/ night at RPR 10 years ago during the  Christmas holidays and thinking I'd lost my mind.





ladyderks said:


> I still haven’t found a single AP rate for my late September trip; I don’t think they’ve been released yet. Waiting patiently. Already have my reservations, but I want to save moneyyyyyy


AP rates have been available for only up to the first week of August.  It's been like that for some time, maybe about a couple of months ago.

Last time they released AP rates, it had been a long gap since the time before that.  With us about 1 month away till the end of the current round of AP rates, I gotta believe the next round of AP rates will be released soon.


----------



## Skippyboo

Nabas said:


> AP rates have been available for only up to the first week of August.  It's been like that for some time, maybe about a couple of months ago.
> 
> Last time they released AP rates, it had been a long gap since the time before that.  With us about 1 month away till the end of the current round of AP rates, I gotta believe the next round of AP rates will be released soon.


But how much availability will there be. I booked a Savvy Traveler rate for RP for September 17-24 last November. When I check those dates now, only availability is Cabana Bay and 2 Endless Summer resorts.


----------



## Nabas

Skippyboo said:


> But how much availability will there be. I booked a Savvy Traveler rate for RP for September 17-24 last November. When I check those dates now, only availability is Cabana Bay and 2 Endless Summer resorts.


My experience with Deluxe Resorts is that it's tough to get a good AP rate for more than a few nights, with weekends being particularly tough.

Many months ago, my sister booked a Savvy Traveler rate for RP for September 25-30 (Sunday to Friday) for $259 per night.  I doubt any of us will see a better rate than that anytime soon.


----------



## toystoriegirl

Nabas said:


> My experience with Deluxe Resorts is that it's tough to get a good AP rate for more than a few nights, with weekends being particularly tough.
> 
> Many months ago, my sister booked a Savvy Traveler rate for RP for September 25-30 (Sunday to Friday) for $259 per night.  I doubt any of us will see a better rate than that anytime soon.


So if Saturdays are part of the trip, it's better to book 2 separate reservations - one for Sun-Fri and another for just the Saturday?


----------



## Nabas

toystoriegirl said:


> So if Saturdays are part of the trip, it's better to book 2 separate reservations - one for Sun-Fri and another for just the Saturday?


We have done that to get a lower overall rate but it’s best to wait and see what’s offered first.


----------



## boogienights

Nabas said:


> We have done that to get a lower overall rate but it’s best to wait and see what’s offered first.


That all sounds too complicated and annoying lol.  I'm having a hard enough time dealing with 4 separate hotels for an 8 day trip.  Anyway, we check out Saturday and move to ESR suite for our last two nights so that we still have EP for Saturday.  Sunday is VB.  Monday is flight home. Hopefully we'll get an ST rate for RPR.  I'm not sure it would be worth it (savings-wise)  to get an annual pass for an aph discount because I'm fairly certain we won't be back until 2025/2026.  For those with recent experience, how much have you saved using aph discount (taking into account the increased cost of the annual pass) at RPR and/or ESR?


----------



## georgina

boogienights said:


> That all sounds too complicated and annoying lol.  I'm having a hard enough time dealing with 4 separate hotels for an 8 day trip.  Anyway, we check out Saturday and move to ESR suite for our last two nights so that we still have EP for Saturday.  Sunday is VB.  Monday is flight home. Hopefully we'll get an ST rate for RPR.  I'm not sure it would be worth it (savings-wise)  to get an annual pass for an aph discount because I'm fairly certain we won't be back until 2025/2026.  For those with recent experience, how much have you saved using aph discount (taking into account the increased cost of the annual pass) at RPR and/or ESR?


Sorry to say this, but if you were going to get a ST rate for 3 nights at RPR this October I think you would already have it. The ST rates usually are available pretty early. I can see them for CB some dates in October. AP rates have been hard to predict and could yet show up.


----------



## ml sumner

I'm looking every day for an AP room discount for 10/07 - 10/09. I have a room booked ar RPR for $469 a night. Keep hoping for a price drop, but so far nothing lower. We are going either way to get one more use out of our APs.


----------



## holyrita

Are there no AP rates for September? Lowest I've found were Savvy Traveler and I've been looking for so long


----------



## wdwrule

holyrita said:


> Are there no AP rates for September? Lowest I've found were Savvy Traveler and I've been looking for so long


I don’t believe they were released yet.


----------



## Nabas

holyrita said:


> Are there no AP rates for September? Lowest I've found were Savvy Traveler and I've been looking for so long


So far, only released through the first week of August.


----------



## holyrita

wdwrule said:


> I don’t believe they were released yet.





Nabas said:


> So far, only released through the first week of August.



Ah my bad, I didn't realize they wait so close to the dates to release the AP rates! I feel like I remember getting them further out into the future than that in the past. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Nabas

holyrita said:


> Ah my bad, I didn't realize they wait so close to the dates to release the AP rates! I feel like I remember getting them further out into the future than that in the past. Thanks everyone!


Universal used to not cut it this close to release AP rates.

However, sometime earlier this year, there was a rumor that Universal was not going to offer any more AP rates.  Those rates eventually ended up being released only a few weeks ahead of time.  There's no such rumor now but even Disney has already released AP rates through September 8.

At this point, Universal is a month behind Disney.


----------



## Chumpieboy

Skippyboo said:


> But how much availability will there be. I booked a Savvy Traveler rate for RP for September 17-24 last November. When I check those dates now, only availability is Cabana Bay and 2 Endless Summer resorts.


The discounts are to help fill the hotel.  If the hotel is already filled, there's no reason to offer discounts.  I'm in the same boat for RPR reservations for September, BTW.  Glad I was able to snag a room at our favorite UO resort, but the price stings...


----------



## FoxC63

We knew early on we would be spending late October at Universal, snagged RPR 2Q Club ST $410.25 - 3 adults. 

Even though I keep checking, I agree with @Chumpieboy _If the hotel is already filled, there's no reason to offer discounts_.

A few years ago we got an AP discount for same room type & time frame and I clearly remember the TM telling me at check-in, _You'll never see another discount like that_.   And we haven't.


----------



## Nabas

FoxC63 said:


> We knew early on we would be spending late October at Universal, snagged RPR 2Q Club ST $410.25 - 3 adults.
> 
> Even though I keep checking, I agree with @Chumpieboy _If the hotel is already filled, there's no reason to offer discounts_.
> 
> A few years ago we got an AP discount for same room type & time frame and I clearly remember the TM telling me at check-in, _You'll never see another discount like that_.   And we haven't.


Monday to Thursday nights, the hotels are almost never full.  (The exception being when large blocks are sold for a convention or special event such as cheerleading competitions.)  For Friday and Saturday, the hotels often can be full.

But this does not mean that Universal offers an AP discount just because a room is empty.  It appears their algorithm is more sophisticated than that, perhaps limiting the number of rooms with AP discounts and/or Savy Traveler rates.

It's also apparent that as AP holders cancel reservations, those unused AP rates become available again for other AP holders.  We've snagged a few AP rate rooms last minute by checking several times a day.  Once we grab that one room that suddenly appears in the middle of the afternoon and then we check again, there are no other rooms available at that rate, indicating that there was only one room available at the AP rate.


----------



## Sue M

Nabas said:


> So far, only released through the first week of August.


I have an AP rate thru to Aug 13, so first 2 weeks of Aug. at least.


----------



## holyrita

Umm.. so you know how there's a new version of the website to book hotels on Universals site? (I always go from here, click 'check rates' and search. It always goes to the old version of the hotel booking site but 90% of the time will redirect me to the new version. 

I'm seeing an AP discount rate on the *old* version, but if I search for the same date + hotel on the new version there's no AP discount rate... what's happening?!


----------



## Nabas

holyrita said:


> Umm.. so you know how there's a new version of the website to book hotels on Universals site? (I always go from here, click 'check rates' and search. It always goes to the old version of the hotel booking site but 90% of the time will redirect me to the new version.
> 
> I'm seeing an AP discount rate on the *old* version, but if I search for the same date + hotel on the new version there's no AP discount rate... what's happening?!


I see the same problem on my smart phone.  I have been using this link to check for AP rates on my laptop:

Universal AP rates


----------



## keishashadow

boogienights said:


> I'm beginning to suspect there won't be any RPR discounts for my Oct 5 to 8 dates and am quite put out.  I can't believe I'm about to pay over $500/night for a hotel.   It's unfathomable.  I remember paying $250ish/ night at RPR 10 years ago during the  Christmas holidays and thinking I'd lost my mind.


my thots…

onsite Loews @ U has 3 - 4 properties I truly do consider deluxe, at least by disney standards that basically rest upon location, location in many instances

believe WDW has upped ante 10% or so a year For at least the last 10 years, if not longer

In my mind, U is just playing catchup To the local norms.  

Doesn’t mean i like it, just accept they are in it to make a profit.   Would be nice if they do reinvest the gains back into the properties.


ladyderks said:


> I still haven’t found a single AP rate for my late September trip; I don’t think they’ve been released yet. Waiting patiently. Already have my reservations, but I want to save moneyyyyyy


As do we all .   At this point with so many sold out time frames this fall, many are now in the I want to get a room, any room camp


boogienights said:


> I'm not patient at all lol.  RPR is my happy place so I'll suck it up I guess.


That’s what they are banking upon.   Rates will remain high as long as the market supports it


trompettecon said:


> 10 years ago? Heck we were able to get that rate 2-3 years ago. Crazy


Some indeed did report low rates.  one of the reasons we have an annual date & rate thread here to try and predict the best case scenario

TBH, in these unsettled times with such high rates, can’t go off historical past data.   

Things will normalize, the market will always bottom out


Skippyboo said:


> But how much availability will there be. I booked a Savvy Traveler rate for RP for September 17-24 last November. When I check those dates now, only availability is Cabana Bay and 2 Endless Summer resorts.


I had ST rate booked for 5 days the 3rd week of September, high enough I again booked SF.

we love it there, wish it did offer FOTL even if at a higher rate.   Works for us as were aren’t there to really tour the parks.  Will enter a few hours early, catch a ride & couple of shows then stay & scream.

caught a nice price dip the middle of June, added on another night same ballpark as original reservation 




toystoriegirl said:


> So if Saturdays are part of the trip, it's better to book 2 separate reservations - one for Sun-Fri and another for just the Saturday?


Not in my mind.  Not as common as at WDW but, you could be asked to move   Probably still need to check out/in the am of the last day too.


Nabas said:


> Universal used to not cut it this close to release AP rates.
> 
> However, sometime earlier this year, there was a rumor that Universal was not going to offer any more AP rates.  Those rates eventually ended up being released only a few weeks ahead of time.  There's no such rumor now but even Disney has already released AP rates through September 8.
> 
> At this point, Universal is a month behind Disney.


I’d have to check for last year on the rate thread.   I’m thinking they’ve come out later than usual the last two years???


----------



## wdhinn89

I had to change my RPR dates from 8/22-8/24 to 8/20-8/22, these dates now include a Saturday and I am paying an additional $110 per night for 4 adults  I have been checking daily to see if rates go down at any of the premier hotels but so far, no luck.  Should I even bother to be checking? Have rates ever gone down the closer you got to your check in date?


----------



## keishashadow

wdhinn89 said:


> Have rates ever gone down the closer you got to your check in date?


Yep, keep ckg. That time period is often ‘slow’   Shoulder season of sorts.  many kids back in school & HHN not fired up


----------



## Dawn Peterson

wdhinn89 said:


> I had to change my RPR dates from 8/22-8/24 to 8/20-8/22, these dates now include a Saturday and I am paying an additional $110 per night for 4 adults  I have been checking daily to see if rates go down at any of the premier hotels but so far, no luck.  Should I even bother to be checking? Have rates ever gone down the closer you got to your check in date?


Yes keep checking.  I don’t think they have released August AP rates yet.


----------



## Nabas

Dawn Peterson said:


> Yes keep checking.  I don’t think they have released August AP rates yet.


The last day I have seen with an AP rate is August 13.


----------



## boogienights

Well, I've been checking daily and as of today, there is no deluxe  availability at all for my dates.  I'm assuming this doesn't bode well for crowds .


----------



## Nabas

boogienights said:


> Well, I've been checking daily and as of today, there is no deluxe  availability at all for my dates.  I'm assuming this doesn't bode well for crowds .


What are your dates?


----------



## allaboutthemouse

Saw AP rates for late August!


----------



## BOST99

allaboutthemouse said:


> Saw AP rates for late August!


Rates weren't available for my dates for premium hotels.  Looking for Aug 20 -23 and the only AP rate at the premium hotels was $1400/night for presidential suite


----------



## Dendycat

BOST99 said:


> Rates weren't available for my dates for premium hotels.  Looking for Aug 20 -23 and the only AP rate at the premium hotels was $1400/night for presidential suite


Same for me


----------



## sandam1

BOST99 said:


> Rates weren't available for my dates for premium hotels.  Looking for Aug 20 -23 and the only AP rate at the premium hotels was $1400/night for presidential suite



In the past, it sometimes took a couple of days for the rates to be loaded. Usually the value hotels come first and then the premium hotels.


----------



## Baldy

Same for me on the following week


----------



## Nabas

sandam1 said:


> In the past, it sometimes took a couple of days for the rates to be loaded. Usually the value hotels come first and then the premium hotels.


The more expensive suites at the Deluxe Resorts show discounts.  Individual rooms do not.  Those sometimes follow later, if the hotels are not full.

The last date with discounts that I found is the evening of September 30.


----------



## BOST99

Nabas said:


> The more expensive suites at the Deluxe Resorts show discounts.  Individual rooms do not.  Those sometimes follow later, if the hotels are not full.
> 
> The last date with discounts that I found is the evening of September 30.


Keeping some hope that and I'll be stalking the site until my trip.


----------



## mamapenguin

Nabas said:


> The more expensive suites at the Deluxe Resorts show discounts.  Individual rooms do not.  Those sometimes follow later, if the hotels are not full.
> 
> The last date with discounts that I found is the evening of September 30.


AP or ST? I haven’t seen any AP rates for my trip starting 9/8…


----------



## Nabas

mamapenguin said:


> AP or ST? I haven’t seen any AP rates for my trip starting 9/8…


Discount rates are tougher to get over a weekend.  9/8 is a Thursday, 9/9 is a Friday, and 9/10 is a Saturday.

Also, Universal tends to offer discounts on their more expensive rooms first.

For example, I see the following rates at Endless Summer:

9/8 - 9/9 - $95 per night (AP discount on pool view room)
9/8 - 9/10 - $149 per night (AP rate on 2-bedroom pool view suite)
9/8 - 9/11 - $191 per night (ST rate on 2-bedroom standard view suite)
As the date gets closer, Universal tends to release more AP rates if hotel occupancy is not where they want it.


----------



## Koalayum

I was able to get AP rates for Sun Sept 11- Wed Sep 14 for cabana bay ($109 standard queen), and royal pacific, ($244 standard queen.) There were no aph rates for aventura, which is a bummer cause I wanted to stay there, but I'll keep checking.


----------



## Skywalker3

woohoo, thank you for this thread update!! Just got a better AP rate for Oct 9. Day before yesterday,  booked regular rate for regular room at Surfside. Today, got a room at Dockside for $10 less, and it's a 2 bedroom suite. 139.00. If we keep it, can check Dockside off my list. There is a Sapphire falls room for 179.00, very tempted to try it instead....closer to parks, and this is for HHN, so the closer the better.


----------



## Dawn Peterson

Also adding my thanks because I just grabbed Sapphire Falls for $179 for October 4-7 And now all the AP rates I was seeing are gone.


----------



## georgina

Well I saved $14/nt for 5 nights on my CBBR stay in August, down to $124 from $138. Not huge, laughable that the Endless Summer rates dropped from $100 to $99! No availability at all showing for SF, HR, or PBR, and RPR still only showing captain's presidential suite available so I expect it to be busy!


----------



## GulAtiCa

Couldn't find any for Cabana Bay for my dates (Aug 25th - 28th) but decided to try out Dockside.


----------



## georgina

GulAtiCa said:


> Maybe not fully released yet. Checking Cabana Bay for Aug 25-28 and nothing yet. Only Dockside has AP rates for those dates


It's out. It's an avg of $140/nt. Could be a weekend issue. CBBR  AP rate for the 25th is 124 and the 28th is 109. The weekend nights are 164.

THURSDAY, AUG 25, 2022 — MONDAY, AUG 29, 2022​Universal's Cabana Bay Beach Resort​*Annual Passholder Rate*
Standard 2 Queen Room

Aug 25$124.00Aug 26$164.00Aug 27$164.00Aug 28$109.00
TAXES​
Occupancy Tax$33.66State Tax$36.47

*Subtotal*$631.13*Deposit*$139.50*Remaining Amount*$491.63


----------



## ElCray

Thank you! Snagged Cabana Bay Family Suite -Interior Poolside from Aug 30 to Sep 3 for an average of $167 per night.


----------



## GulAtiCa

georgina said:


> It's out. It's an avg of $140/nt. Could be a weekend issue. CBBR  AP rate for the 25th is 124 and the 28th is 109. The weekend nights are 164.


Ah, yeah I bet you are right.


----------



## crazywig

Looks like rates are through Dec. 16th. , was able to book my Nov 14th trip.


----------



## keishashadow

While i realize availability ebbs & wan….

Wow, earliest I can recall seeing no availability for annual fall trip.


----------



## Nabas

keishashadow said:


> While i realize availability ebbs & wan….
> 
> Wow, earliest I can recall seeing no availability for annual fall trip.
> 
> View attachment 688366


So strange.

If you book it separately, Aventura shows up for $189 for the first 3 nights, and $224 for Friday night.

Or if you book 2 nights and 2 nights, several options show up for the first 2 nights and the Hard Rock for the 2nd 2 nights.

Many months ago (and before more recent price increases), Universal was offering some great ST rates for September.  I wonder if people are holding onto those great rates.


----------



## keishashadow

Nabas said:


> Universal was offering some great ST rates for September. I wonder if people are holding onto those great rates.


Great point!  When the APH rates first did come out for the above date span, just the 2 offsite properties and SF produced.  Even then, SF APH was higher than the ST I had booked much earlier.


----------



## emonade8

Nabas said:


> So strange.
> 
> If you book it separately, Aventura shows up for $189 for the first 3 nights, and $224 for Friday night.
> 
> Or if you book 2 nights and 2 nights, several options show up for the first 2 nights and the Hard Rock for the 2nd 2 nights.
> 
> Many months ago (and before more recent price increases), Universal was offering some great ST rates for September.  I wonder if people are holding onto those great rates.


I booked PBR several months ago with a ST rate for our Sept trip. $352/nt and I doubt I'll find better with AP rates


----------



## hildarumpole

Nabas said:


> Many months ago (and before more recent price increases), Universal was offering some great ST rates for September.  I wonder if people are holding onto those great rates.


We booked PBH in April with a ST rate of $323/night for our end of September trip .  The only AP rate I've seen was for a suite at $1405/night and now there's allegedly no rooms available during our dates.  Unless there are lots of cancellations, I doubt we'll get a better rate at this point.


----------



## zillayen

We also booked a ST rate back in March for our October stay at Portofino, got the Minion suite for close to the current going rate for a regular 2Q room. Definitely not looking like a better AP rate is going to pop up for the suite we have at this point.


----------



## Nabas

hildarumpole said:


> We booked PBH in April with a ST rate of $323/night for our end of September trip.  The only AP rate I've seen was for a suite at $1405/night and now there's allegedly no rooms available during our dates.  Unless there are lots of cancellations, I doubt we'll get a better rate at this point.


In February, my sister booked a 5-night September stay at the RP for $252/night.

Even with an AP discount, I doubt any of us will see that!


----------



## Nabas

Universal is now offering an AP rate of $299 (was $465) for a king room at Portofino Bay for September 25.

That rate was not there yesterday, suggesting that Universal might continue to release AP rates as the dates get closer.


----------



## jg789

One thing that has always frustrated me is that I end up with multiple separate bookings in order to get good rates - which then requires us TO MOVE rooms. For example, last time we went, I had to book Thur/Fri at separate AP rate, then Saturday at standard rate, for two of our rooms, and for the 3rd room, I had to book Thur at Ap rate, Friday at standard, then somehow got Saturday for that one back at AP rate. 
I get paying non-standard rate if no longer available for that day. But moving rooms is a complete pain (in our case, we had 3 separate rooms, 3 separate moves, and one of us  - me - had to actually move twice in that 3 night booking), even if at same hotel.

Is there any way around this? Has anyone ever lucked out in not having to move? When trying to hit parks early morning it's more difficult having to check out of one room (gathering everything amongst children, especially), then leave at luggage services, then retrieve all when coming back (tired and late, ha!)


----------



## AngieInOH

jg789 said:


> One thing that has always frustrated me is that I end up with multiple separate bookings in order to get good rates - which then requires us TO MOVE rooms. For example, last time we went, I had to book Thur/Fri at separate AP rate, then Saturday at standard rate, for two of our rooms, and for the 3rd room, I had to book Thur at Ap rate, Friday at standard, then somehow got Saturday for that one back at AP rate.
> I get paying non-standard rate if no longer available for that day. But moving rooms is a complete pain (in our case, we had 3 separate rooms, 3 separate moves, and one of us  - me - had to actually move twice in that 3 night booking), even if at same hotel.
> 
> Is there any way around this? Has anyone ever lucked out in not having to move? When trying to hit parks early morning it's more difficult having to check out of one room (gathering everything amongst children, especially), then leave at luggage services, then retrieve all when coming back (tired and late, ha!)


Have you ever asked at the front desk if they can keep you in the same room?  Or call in and put the request on your reservation?


----------



## jg789

AngieInOH said:


> Have you ever asked at the front desk if they can keep you in the same room?  Or call in and put the request on your reservation?


Yes, every time. I am always told no.


----------



## macraven

I book my stay once i have my flights set up

Sometimes the room rates are a good deal and sometimes it’s not

I book what ever the rate costs as i am
more interested in staying in the same room for long stays 

I go for convenience over money 

I have friends that do change rooms during their stay and use my room to store their luggage until their new room is ready


----------



## jg789

macraven said:


> I book my stay once i have my flights set up
> 
> Sometimes the room rates are a good deal and sometimes it’s not
> 
> I book what ever the rate costs as i am
> more interested in staying in the same room for long stays
> 
> I go for convenience over money
> 
> I have friends that do change rooms during their stay and use my room to store their luggage until their new room is ready


I totally get that. For just me and the hubby? That would work. But usually I am managing (and paying) for us and some iteration of 3 adult kids/their better halves/their children, so I count pennies when doing that, for sure. (Grandma mode, ha!)


----------



## cfoxga

jg789 said:


> One thing that has always frustrated me is that I end up with multiple separate bookings in order to get good rates - which then requires us TO MOVE rooms. For example, last time we went, I had to book Thur/Fri at separate AP rate, then Saturday at standard rate, for two of our rooms, and for the 3rd room, I had to book Thur at Ap rate, Friday at standard, then somehow got Saturday for that one back at AP rate.
> I get paying non-standard rate if no longer available for that day. But moving rooms is a complete pain (in our case, we had 3 separate rooms, 3 separate moves, and one of us  - me - had to actually move twice in that 3 night booking), even if at same hotel.
> 
> Is there any way around this? Has anyone ever lucked out in not having to move? When trying to hit parks early morning it's more difficult having to check out of one room (gathering everything amongst children, especially), then leave at luggage services, then retrieve all when coming back (tired and late, ha!)


I've been in this situation twice (multiple bookings for the same room type), and did not have to change rooms.  The first time, I called about 2 weeks out and had them put a note on my reservation.  When I arrived, apparently, they only put the note on one room and the rooms were split.  The person at the desk apologized and after some finagling, got us a single booking where we did not have to move rooms or check-in a second time.

The next time, I was planning to make sure that both booking had the note in place, but they actually combined them into a single booking.  They were all APH rates, so it might not be possible if you mix APH and standard rates...


----------



## My2CrazyGirls

Is there a way to search flexible dates for universal resorts.  I find their website difficult to navigate.  A room will be available for say the 3rd-9th of a month but not the 4th - 9th.  It is bizzare.


----------



## My2CrazyGirls

Also, the lowest rate for a standard room at the 3 deluxe resorts are $723- 800+.  Will these rates come down or is the week before Easter so crowded that people actually pay $800 for a standard?


----------



## Monykalyn

My2CrazyGirls said:


> Also, the lowest rate for a standard room at the 3 deluxe resorts are $723- 800+.  Will these rates come down or is the week before Easter so crowded that people actually pay $800 for a standard?


Rates are crazy right now. Anybodys guess if they will change. I booked my HHN stay 6 months ago with thought I could shorten if needed-Ha! Prices have continually gone up, far cheaper now to keep what I got. I’ve got a timeshare with extra week so was thinking offsite for a week with one weekend onsite-that one weekend costs more than the 12 days I’ve got booked onsite already!


----------



## Nabas

My2CrazyGirls said:


> Also, the lowest rate for a standard room at the 3 deluxe resorts are $723- 800+.  Will these rates come down or is the week before Easter so crowded that people actually pay $800 for a standard?


Disney is charging for Individual Lightning Lane and Genie+, and these offer limited express line access.

I think people are realizing the tremendous benefit of Universal’s Express Pass Unlimited included in the price of their premier hotels and are willing to pay the $700-$800 you see.

I once went to Universal in early May and practically walked onto Men In Black.  As I was walking in, I happen to chat with a cast member, commenting on the long queue area that was empty.  He said to me that just a few weeks before, the queue was completely full with over a 3-hour wait for spring break.

Universal’s Express Pass lets you completely skip that massive queuing area.  It seems like it would be well worth it during spring break.


----------



## georgina

My2CrazyGirls said:


> Also, the lowest rate for a standard room at the 3 deluxe resorts are $723- 800+.  Will these rates come down or is the week before Easter so crowded that people actually pay $800 for a standard?


The week before Easter, I would expect rates to only go up from here. It is nuts now, I am arriving tomorrow and everything is showing sold out except for Endless Summer, Cabana Bay, and Aventura. Late August used to be a slow time!


----------



## keishashadow

I don’t recall seeing holiday rates pre pandemic/revenge travel at either WDW or U being ‘cheap’.  

However, $700-$800 seems quite high.  perhaps check the date & rate thread here for both 2022 & 2021 to see if any reports of actual rates when the dust settled closer to arrival.

for those who want to travel during the holidays & willing to do a split stay onsite pre or post...

try pricing out two reservations with the shortest period possible during actual holiday (at beginning or end of the trip) then the bulk of it booked at hopefully lower non-holiday rates.


----------



## nurseberta

Have a conundrum!!  sorry if this is confusing. 


originally booked a Priceline CBBR rate at 173/night beating the ST rate and refundable for sept15-19.

I wanted a one night HRH for express pass access so added on a one night on Sept 17, to get express for Sept 17/18. did not plan to move all belongings but wanted to check out club level so maybe would sleep one night there and back to CBBR prior to depart. 

I just found another club level room at a decent price $600 for sept 18.

now I am challenged with trying to change the 4 night CBBR to 2 nights 15-17 or cancel re-book yikes

and combining the 2 club level room reservations for 17-19. 

why do I have to make it so difficult???


----------



## vincentc77

Nabas said:


> So strange.
> 
> If you book it separately, Aventura shows up for $189 for the first 3 nights, and $224 for Friday night.
> 
> Or if you book 2 nights and 2 nights, several options show up for the first 2 nights and the Hard Rock for the 2nd 2 nights.
> 
> Many months ago (and before more recent price increases), Universal was offering some great ST rates for September.  I wonder if people are holding onto those great rates.



What is a "ST" rate?

Thanks!


----------



## Nabas

vincentc77 said:


> What is a "ST" rate?
> 
> Thanks!


Savvy Traveler.  Essentially, this is a discount on longer stays, usually 4 nights or more.


----------



## saskdw

Nabas said:


> Savvy Traveler.  Essentially, this is a discount on longer stays, usually 4 nights or more.



This has always been the "Stay more save more" rate. 

When did we start calling it savvy traveler?


----------



## nekonekoneko

saskdw said:


> This has always been the "Stay more save more" rate.
> 
> When did we start calling it savvy traveler?



Universal changed the name to Savvy Traveler, so we just kinda followed suit.


----------



## Michmars

Newbie here
When should the next block.of aph rates drop?
I'm looking to go the beginning of February. 
Is there somewhere easy to check?
Right now I just go on the universal.oage for aph rates and plug in random dates. It doesn't seem like the best way, but I can't figure out another.


----------



## keishashadow

saskdw said:


> This has always been the "Stay more save more" rate.
> 
> When did we start calling it savvy traveler?


A couple of years ago.  Oddly, SMSM verbiage is still on their web sitestill crops up on their website’s promo pages


----------



## wickedwrister

Michmars said:


> Newbie here
> When should the next block.of aph rates drop?
> I'm looking to go the beginning of February.
> Is there somewhere easy to check?
> Right now I just go on the universal.oage for aph rates and plug in random dates. It doesn't seem like the best way, but I can't figure out another.




Yup sadly the only way is to keep checking the site


----------



## Jangles

AP discount available at HRH during October again.


----------



## Rick195275

Michmars said:


> Newbie here
> When should the next block.of aph rates drop?
> I'm looking to go the beginning of February.
> Is there somewhere easy to check?
> Right now I just go on the universal.oage for aph rates and plug in random dates. It doesn't seem like the best way, but I can't figure out another.


Beginning of February is already available. I see rates for the first week or 2 anyway. I’m stalking for early to mid April and didn’t expect to see Feb already.


----------



## ♥ Mandi ♥

Hi all. We are staying at Disney for 8 nights first week of April 2023 but my 8 and 4 year olds have just discovered Harry Potter and their newfound obsession is sending us to Universal for a day (4/1). I've already bought our 1-day, 2 park tickets, and it looks like our best bet for getting Express Unlimited passes are booking at a premier hotel as it's cheaper for us than buying 5 passes.
We're leaning toward HRH although we might not even set foot into the room. Right now, it's showing a "Seasonal rate" of about $900 - do they run promos and discounts on room only reservations like WDW does?


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

♥ Mandi ♥ said:


> Hi all. We are staying at Disney for 8 nights first week of April 2023 but my 8 and 4 year olds have just discovered Harry Potter and their newfound obsession is sending us to Universal for a day (4/1). I've already bought our 1-day, 2 park tickets, and it looks like our best bet for getting Express Unlimited passes are booking at a premier hotel as it's cheaper for us than buying 5 passes.
> We're leaning toward HRH although we might not even set foot into the room. Right now, it's showing a "Seasonal rate" of about $900 - do they run promos and discounts on room only reservations like WDW does?


No, they don't.  The only way you'll get it a reduced rate is their Savvy Traveler rate (which requires a longer stay, typically at least 4 or 5 nights) or an Annual Pass discount.

You're best bet is just to book whatever Premier resort is the cheapest for your dates.  It's typically Royal Pacific, but it depends upon what room categories are left, and April is prime spring break season.


----------



## Skippyboo

♥ Mandi ♥ said:


> Hi all. We are staying at Disney for 8 nights first week of April 2023 but my 8 and 4 year olds have just discovered Harry Potter and their newfound obsession is sending us to Universal for a day (4/1). I've already bought our 1-day, 2 park tickets, and it looks like our best bet for getting Express Unlimited passes are booking at a premier hotel as it's cheaper for us than buying 5 passes.
> We're leaning toward HRH although we might not even set foot into the room. Right now, it's showing a "Seasonal rate" of about $900 - do they run promos and discounts on room only reservations like WDW does?


If you are going to spend most of the day doing HP stuff. I would not bother with express pass. You can’t use them on Hagrid’s. Plus if you haven’t done the HP rides before, you want to experience whole queue especially on Forbidden Journey (aka the castle).


----------



## solosara

managed to grab an AP rate for november 20-23 leading up to thanksgiving at surfside! it was only good for certain dates (and i'm pretty sure only certain hotels) so it took some trial and error but was worth it!


----------



## Dubb

I currently have two reservations at discounted rates - one from 11/30-12/3, and another from 12/3-12/14. If I upgrade my tickets to APs while there, can I apply the AP discount to my room, even if I did not originally book an AP rate?


----------



## Nabas

Dubb said:


> I currently have two reservations at discounted rates - one from 11/30-12/3, and another from 12/3-12/14. If I upgrade my tickets to APs while there, can I apply the AP discount to my room, even if I did not originally book an AP rate?


In our last 10 check-ins at Universal, we were asked for our annual pass once, maybe twice.

If they do ask and you don't have it yet, you should be able to pick up your annual pass and bring it to the front desk before you check-out.


----------



## Dubb

Nabas said:


> In our last 10 check-ins at Universal, we were asked for our annual pass once, maybe twice.
> 
> If they do ask and you don't have it yet, you should be able to pick up your annual pass and bring it to the front desk before you check-out.



I plan on doing just that, but I do not have currently have an AP rate booked. There is currently no availability for all of my dates. I do not want to risk calling and losing my dates. My real question is whether or not they will apply the rate to an existing non-AP reservation while already there,


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

Dubb said:


> I currently have two reservations at discounted rates - one from 11/30-12/3, and another from 12/3-12/14. If I upgrade my tickets to APs while there, can I apply the AP discount to my room, even if I did not originally book an AP rate?


You have to have the AP rate booked to get it. An AP doesn’t just apply a discount to whatever rate you have booked.


----------



## Dubb

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> You have to have the AP rate booked to get it. An AP doesn’t just apply a discount to whatever rate you have booked.



Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## Nabas

Dubb said:


> I plan on doing just that, but I do not have currently have an AP rate booked. There is currently no availability for all of my dates. I do not want to risk calling and losing my dates. My real question is whether or not they will apply the rate to an existing non-AP reservation while already there,


Only a limited number of AP rates are offered.   Once all those are sold for a particular type of room, it does not appear Universal offers more.

However...

I have seen AP rates suddenly appear and then quickly disappear.  My theory is that when someone books an AP rate and then cancels it, that AP rate room is freed up for other AP holders.

The point is, keep checking, multiple times a day, if possible.  The AP rate you want might pop up.


----------

